# The Great British Bake Off



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2010)

i enjoyed that! anyone else watch it?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that the thing that was in the South London Press? A local woman won the regional heat with a 100 year old family recipe if so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2010)

possibly - there were some comically elaborate cakes and a lot of cake history. 
also ridiculously contrived deadlines that made everyone emotional, resulting in tv-friendly tears and panic.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like something I'd watch. When and where? As in,  can I catch it on iplayer?


----------



## madzone (Aug 18, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Sounds like something I'd watch. When and where? As in,  can I catch it on iplayer?


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00thy5q/The_Great_British_Bake_Off_Episode_1/


----------



## zoooo (Aug 18, 2010)

I loved it. Cakes + Mel and Sue! Yay.

Most of the cakes looked absolutely delicious. And all the gorgeous retro yellow mixers they were using made me want to buy many things for my kitchen.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 21, 2010)

how many historians does one cake baking competition programme need?

when the bus driver was eliminated and started to cry I laughed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2011)

watched it again tonight.
i'm hungry. might have a bake-off tomorrow
why did they keep calling macarons maccaroons though?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 6, 2011)

I hate Paul.  He's an arse.  He gave them all a row for not putting too much salt in their bread.  (And it _was_ too much he wanted; I make bread every day.  His recipe would have tasted of salt.  You don't want bread to taste of salt; it's a seasoning, not an ingredient).  This week he was faffing on about too much ginger or too much cardamom, as if that was a technical thing, and not just his weird taste buds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2011)

i thought he was a bit mean about the ginger. i like strong tasting ginger biscuits too.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

It was a strangely addictive show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2011)

i just ate a family size pack of maryland cookies cos of that show.
i am still not satisfied.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm making brandy snaps at the weekend.  If I've got time. (On Saturday; I'm seeing Mogwai and the Fall on Sunday...)


----------



## Mogden (Sep 6, 2011)

I've just sated myself with a big bowl of custard and mandarins. I really wanted Jamaican Ginger cake to go with it 

That Paul is a sniffy so and so but Mary Berry needs taking down a peg or two. Mel and Sue are fine though. Feel sorry for the poor sod with her oven on defrost.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2011)

i didn't. stupid mistake. RED CARD.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 6, 2011)

For me it's vicarious baking and very enjoyable - but if I baked cakes and macaroons all the time I would eat them and that is not the path I want to follow.


----------



## gosub (Sep 6, 2011)

Should be shown on a Sunday though.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 6, 2011)

I love Jason


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 4, 2011)

Holly FTW. Come on girl.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

I want MaryAnne to win

loving the show 

baking doesn't get more tense than this


----------



## Santino (Oct 4, 2011)

We just did a big 'oooh' when Mary Anne bollocksed up her piping.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Santino said:


> We just did a big 'oooh' when Mary Anne bollocksed up her piping.


she's falling apart


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2011)

editor said:


> It was a strangely addictive show.



It was a nice show about people who had a passion for something and not just a hatred of their co-runners.
Nothing wrong with enjoying nice people doing nice things with passion, even though the TV world only thinks people want to see mentally ill people being arsey with each other while they make laughable crap.

Come dine with me is a good example. It used to be about (mainly) quite nice people from the same area getting to know each other over their passion for cooking a good meal.
Now it's just a bunch of mental cases (sorry 'characters') it's sloppy lazy and painful TV. Even when there isn't some sort of altercation the ad trailers try to make out there is, so that we all stay tuned for the fight'. What's wrong with 'nice'?
There was one episode where a lady cut her finger, tried to carry on, but had to go to hospital. The other guys all pitched in to help her finish her meal in her absence. The break trailer would have you believe that she stormed out over an argument and left the other guests with empty plates. That's just lying.

More nice cooking shows about nice people please. I want to see nice things on tv, not awkward social situations.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i enjoyed that! anyone else watch it?



What were they baking: pies or cakes?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What were they baking: pies or cakes?


It was on for months: they baked _everything_!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

I caught up with the final yesterday and was very happy that Jo won.

I am very sad the show has finished though.  It made me very happy.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was a nice show about people who had a passion for something and not just a hatred of their co-runners.
> Nothing wrong with enjoying nice people doing nice things with passion, even though the TV world only thinks people want to see mentally ill people being arsey with each other while they make laughable crap.
> 
> Come dine with me is a good example. It used to be about (mainly) quite nice people from the same area getting to know each other over their passion for cooking a good meal.
> ...



the contestants do come across well, they might well be slagging eachother off when they aren't being filmed - but it is a gentle,affectionate programme - apart from the tense bits at the end , or when they are in tears after fucking up a filling


----------



## Dan U (Oct 7, 2011)

My Mrs has a bit of a crush on Jo and was chuffed she won.

we also wanted Mary Ann to win.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

I wanted Mary Ann to win, but she seemed to have a mare in the final. Holly was an annoying mrsperfect, and I was glad that Jo vanquished her in the end


----------



## Dan U (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah Mary Ann did seem to wig out a bit, which was a shame.

I wouldn't have bought the Guardian for a week if Holly had won. She'd have been all over it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is a gentle,affectionate programme -


Yeah, good description. I want more nice telly. Telly is for relaxing, I don't want to see tense and angry mental people arguing every bloody night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2011)

i wanted holly to win


----------



## Ivana Nap (Oct 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i wanted holly to win



I was convinced from the beginning she was going to win but Jo just got better as the contest went on.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 7, 2011)

I was almost certain Jo would win as she was the underdog -'o I've never done anything but make cakes since I was 17' - and Paul Hollybollocks referred to her'journey' or somesuch at the end - but I think on balance annoyingly perfect Holly deserved to win.  Of all of them I liked Janet with her mad starey eyes and was sad when she went.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 7, 2011)

Holly was bloody good


----------



## Yetman (Oct 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why did they keep calling macarons maccaroons though?



Dont fucking start


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2011)

Santino said:


> We just did a big 'oooh' when Mary Anne bollocksed up her piping.


Was that when a big orange blob splodged out? I did a little scream when that happened. Oh, the tension!


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2012)

BUMP!! Was going to start a new thread as I couldn't believe no-one had posted about it. 

I'm disappointed. : (

Was ace last week, I felt really sorry for the pink stripey cake woman. It looked amazing, wish I could decorate like that.

So excited it's back. : o


----------



## Espresso (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, it is a lovely programme.

Had to laugh at the difference between the two attempts at a hidden union flag in a cake. 
One was the definition of precision - a perfect fusion between baking, 3D technical drawing and joinery; and the other one....err....wasn't.
Needless to say it was far better than anything I could do but I bet he was properly hacked off when he saw the other man's version!


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Yeah, it is a lovely programme.
> 
> Had to laugh at the difference between the two attempts at a hidden union flag in a cake.
> One was the definition of precision - a perfect fusion between baking, 3D technical drawing and joinery; and the other one....err....wasn't.
> Needless to say it was far better than anything I could do but I bet he was properly hacked off when he saw the other man's version!



His little face when he saw the other one being constructed was a picture!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2012)

I already have a favourite. James the geeky one.
And I rather like Victoria the posh one too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013pqnm/profiles/bakers


----------



## Espresso (Aug 21, 2012)

I haven't got a favourite yet. I shall see if I can remedy that tonight. Bread, isn't it?
I can't make bread for nuts, so I am always dead impressed when I see people making it who know what they're doing.


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I already have a favourite. James the geeky one.
> And I rather like Victoria the posh one too.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013pqnm/profiles/bakers



James is my favourite too.

The young woman reminds me of Holly, she'll be very competitive.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2012)

Victoria is clearly an awful woman to have to work for.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 21, 2012)

Yup, I reckon the young woman who's always so unsure of herself but ends up doing ok will be the one Paul Hollywood directs his sparkly eyes to. 

God I love this show, I like James, John, manisha and Sarah-Jane so far.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 22, 2012)

never mind the contestents, i like the male judge guy (should i know who he is ) He has the loveliest eyes.
Although i do like the young good looking blond guy with big glasses as well. Is that James?

obviously i am also interested in the baking....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

that bloke who was star this week pulled it out of the bag - last week he used salt instead if sugar on the rhumba bar thing  aren't they allowed to taste their cakes first before presenting them?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> never mind the contestents, i like the male judge guy (should i know who he is ) He has the loveliest eyes.
> Although i do like the young good looking blond guy with big glasses as well. Is that James?
> 
> obviously i am also interested in the baking....


The judge with the sparkly eyes is Paul Hollywood, I have such a crush on him.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2012)

marty21 said:


> rhumba bar thing


rum baba.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> rum baba.


cheers


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Saffy said:


> The judge with the sparkly eyes is Paul Hollywood, I have such a crush on him.


I saw him once at a tube station, he was shorter than I thought


----------



## Espresso (Aug 22, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I saw him once at a tube station, he was shorter than I thought


 
I've decided that to go on telly you have to be titchy. Any telly folk I've ever seen in real life are teeny weeny. Or I'm an Amazonian.
They only let the megatallgigantico RIchard Osman on Pointless because they've nailed him to that chair so he can't stand up.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so pleased this is back on the box.  It tickles me pink that cake and bread provide so much drama.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2012)

Jamie theakston.

Edit - @Espresso


----------



## Espresso (Aug 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Jamie theakston.
> 
> Edit - @Espresso


 
True. You and he have made a liar of me. 
No doubt there are many, many more. But as I say, it's only what I've decided, based on the telly folk I've seen in real life.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 23, 2012)

This programme is worth the licence fee in its own. I love it. It makes me want to bake but then I would have to eat the stuff and I would end up even bigger than I am. Plus I am a lazy cow!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2012)

Right. Tell me it's not just me who does this.

Whenever I watch this prgramme there is always a peice where one of the contestants is talking to camera and you can hear a timer beep beep beeping in the background,
EVERY TIME I lurch up out of the chair and am halfway into the hall with my ear cocked for whatever the hell is beeping, when I remember that I did the exact same thing ast week when this bloody thing was on.

It is just me, isn't it?

Also, does anyone watch the kiddy version of this on a Sunday morning? It's aces. Mary and Paul judge and some of what the kids can do is immensely impressive. But they're still little kids, so some of the things they think make sense to correct themselves when they realise they've made a boo boo are genuinely hilarious.  
It's brill.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 4, 2012)

Hee, yes, I watch the kid's version sometimes. Gawd bless 'em.
It needs Mel and Sue though.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 5, 2012)

apparently got into trouble for having a load of free Smeg fridges (((Smeg)))


----------



## porp (Sep 8, 2012)

Like this too. But:

1. Now I love creme caramel (apologies for lack of accent grave), but really is that baking? I suppose they have to introduce a bit of variety. But if baking means something done in an oven, maybe a frozen pizza challenge is due.

2. I've decided I can't stand the cosy historical in-betweeny bits. I mean, bread, corn and baking have had massive political import over the years, so why not do a bit about the Corn Laws? tariff reform? various bread riots what I can't recall at the moment.

I too loved first week kick-off lady's rose icing cake thing.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 9, 2012)

For the historical bits I would be interested in Rasputins favourite biscuits, or Genghis Kahns spong making method or maybe even Vlad The Impailers Fruit Cake.

But most importantly, and I know I am posting this at 7am on a sunday morning, WHERE WAS MEL LAST EPISODE??


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 9, 2012)

Yer, Chemistry and I also wondered that.


I don't hate anyone this time.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 9, 2012)

i wish mel would stop borrowing sue's jackets, they're blatantly a size too small


----------



## Saffy (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm still not sure about Cathryn but she's made some lovely looking things. 

Still a little bit in love with James.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 9, 2012)

manesha (?sp) is my favourite along with the two geeky boys, unfortunately i think her days are numbered


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 11, 2012)

tonight is pie night, oh yesss


----------



## Saffy (Sep 11, 2012)

Meat mallet..heh heh.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 11, 2012)

This hot water crust pastry is an arse and a half. My Mum makes an absolutely epic hand raised pie with bacon and eggs and potato and onion in it using that kind of pastry and I just *cannot* master it. Booo hoooo
And bugger.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2012)

I love Sue's hair today. She's literally turning me as I speak.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 11, 2012)

I was thinking I like Sue's hair too.

I've made a hand-raised pie with hot water pastry, I don't know why they're making such meal of it, it's easier than puff pastry.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 11, 2012)

Sue is hot.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2012)

I (l) Brendan.

He reminds me of everything good & wholesome about serial killers.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 11, 2012)

Hell's bells!What does Manesha's pie look like?!?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2012)

Catherine's pie crust had a bit dangling off by a hair


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Catherine's pie crust had a bit dangling off by a hair


That's what I thoughtttt!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ryan? almost dropped his key lime pie - but it looks like a winner!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2012)

Awww, Ryan nearly cried. Bless.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 11, 2012)

Well that was fairly predictable.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2012)

Urgh. Blood.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 18, 2012)

Bloody hellfire! That was a lot of blood. 

I did lol when Catherine accidentally threw her pastry on the floor


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2012)

I think Brendan is almost too good really. I could see him becoming a judge in future series, Alesha style


----------



## Boppity (Sep 18, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I did lol when Catherine accidentally threw her pastry on the floor


 
Aye me too!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2012)

They missed an opportunity when giving them all a reprieve due to Bloodglove-gate.  They should have said "the bloodglove did fit, but we had to acquit".


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 19, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Bloody hellfire! That was a lot of blood.
> 
> I did lol when Catherine accidentally threw her pastry on the floor


The look on the other girls face when the pastry flew was classic.


----------



## Looby (Sep 19, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> The look on the other girls face when the pastry flew was classic.



It was very funny. 

I found it quite emotional last night, it clearly upsets Mel and Sue to evict people. 

I bloody love bake off, think it's my favourite thing on telly.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 19, 2012)

It is the best thing on telly!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2012)

It is excellent! I was a bit pissed off when they didn't evict anyone though  - still next week will be immense with DOUBLE EVICTION! i


----------



## pigtails (Sep 19, 2012)

But I like them all!!
I love James though


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 19, 2012)

It is the only thing I watch on telly apart from In The Fucking Night Garden and I do like james despite that making me a cougar :-( Do you think he might like my show stopper supernoodle soup?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2012)

It's on now - they've done 24 buns so far (each) and are now on doughnuts - 2 to go tonight  I team Brendan atm, although I think Cathryn is pretty consistent -


----------



## Ms T (Sep 25, 2012)

I love Danny who is clearly superwoman. A hospital consultant who's an ace baker and really nice to boot.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2012)

Danny is wicked 

Brendan is too 70s stylee and a bit wrong. Good bakes though 

I quite liked Catherine at first, but she's getting a bit too Stepford or my liking 

But I LOVE James and John *rubs knees and belly*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2012)

Brendan is my fave 

Cathryn ( I think that's how it is spelt) is my 2nd fave - I'd be happy with a win for either


ETA - Put Danny for some reason - she isn't my fave - Brendan is .


----------



## Espresso (Sep 25, 2012)

Brendan is excellent.
I can't see anyone beating him, unless he really and truly bakes Paul's head. And decorates it with candied Maryberries.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2012)

Mary was wearing a satin, floral bomber jacket last night!  Aces.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 2, 2012)

Chocolate teacakes? I wouldn't even think of making them! Bet they're lovely though. Actually feel a bit sorry for cathryn and her crackers. Loving Brendan and Danny.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cathryn having a mare


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2012)

she surely must be going tonight?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2012)

Brendan's biscuit was just too thick!


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't agree that there can EVER be too much chocolate on anything


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2012)

aqua said:


> she surely must be going tonight?


I think she might  she has to pull something out the bag on the last challenge!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2012)

Making chocolate teacakes is hardcore. And bloody crackers! Eeek!
Crikey. Remind me never to even begin to imagine I ought to apply for this, in case I get a delusional rush of blood to the head on the strength of my shortcrust pastry and choux buns. 

Cathryn is my favourite to go for now. Can't see her turning this around unless someone else does something absolutely catastrophic.


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2012)

Brendon is ace


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 2, 2012)

Brendan is Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 2, 2012)

Yup, off she goes. I didn't like brendan's gingerbread bird house at all!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2012)

James and John ftw.  I reckon Dani or Brendan for the chop next week.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2012)

sad to see Cathryn go - I think John will go next week, and Brendan will triumph over James and Danny


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2012)

marty21 said:


> sad to see Cathryn go - I think John will go next week, and Brendan will triumph over James and Danny


 
  John ftw


----------



## madamv (Oct 2, 2012)

Brendan has been the most consistent throughout imo.   That house was fugly but at least it wasn't only half a house. That Buck Pal was crap.   James second fave for me, but I do love Brendans skill.   

I have the book and can't wait to make teacakes.... Oooooh....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2012)

nipsla said:


> John ftw


Brendan


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Brendan


 
John


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 2, 2012)

james!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2012)

madamv said:


> I have the book and can't wait to make teacakes.... Oooooh....


 
Really? Good for you!
God, I hope you've got the wherewithall to post photos, because I really want to see those.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> james!


 
Don't you start


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 2, 2012)

teacakes have jam, no?


----------



## madamv (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I will slither a bit of jam atop the biscuit.    I will post a pic Espresso.  I suspect they will look like mini Hello Kittys because thats the only silicone tray I have..      Will be Saturday afternoons project.   Think we are also going to bake bread, my bubs has never, so I rather fancy showing her like my mum showed me.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2012)

madamv said:


> I think I will slither a bit of jam atop the biscuit. I will post a pic Espresso. I suspect they will look like mini Hello Kittys because thats the only silicone tray I have..  Will be Saturday afternoons project. Think we are also going to bake bread, my bubs has never, so I rather fancy showing her like my mum showed me.


 
Thank you.

Hello Kitty shaped jammed chocolate teacakes! 
Cor blimey 'eck! Impressive. 

I'm working on Saturday night, so when I get in well after midnight, I shall be straight onto here to see these wonders.


----------



## madamv (Oct 2, 2012)

Heh, or 'those smooshed things' more like


----------



## susie12 (Oct 2, 2012)

Brendan IS Hannibal Lecter and I've thought right from day one that James would win and I hope he does!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 3, 2012)

The bird house debacle was Brendans first serious fuck up. Missed all the clues about being ambitious and did a bog standard box. If Cathryn had not have fucked up so totally in the first two challenges, then Brendan might be going home, as it is, he is looking a lot less secure than he did before this week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> teacakes have jam, no?


No.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 3, 2012)

I hate the way Paul just throws peoples biscuits around being dismissive. IF YOU TOUCHED THEM YOU'VE GOT TO EAT THEM PAUL. 

And he said 'it's got a good bake ON it' ... wtf 'on it' ???

Brendan to win.


----------



## de_dog (Oct 3, 2012)

poor Cathryn. WE'LL MISS HER too


----------



## susie12 (Oct 3, 2012)

Brendan looked really murderous when Paul was criticising his gingerbread house.  He has a core of steel.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 3, 2012)

susie12 said:


> Brendan looked really murderous when Paul was criticising his gingerbread house. He has a core of steel.


 
Well, it was shit. He made a bog standard shape with fucking mini shredded wheat making up most of it. And then he went on some weird Hansel and Gretel dodgy acid trip decorating job. At least the fucked up barn looked spooky


----------



## susie12 (Oct 3, 2012)

I know, what was going on with the shredded wheat!!


----------



## madamv (Oct 3, 2012)

He could have done some ginger cake roofing  and salvaged some credibility with that..


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought Brendan's house was gorgeous but clearly I'm alone.
He could have found something better for the roof but I thought it was so pretty.

James got bloody lucky last night with his barn because that could have got really badly wrong.

I didn't like Cathryn to start with but she's really grown on me and I think she's very sweet. Sorry to see her go now.

Also, I want to be bestest friends with Mel and Sue, they're just too lovely.
In fact, madamv reminded me that one of my actual bezzers is very like Mel. 

I have some new bakeware so might have a tea party. : o

I have woodland creatures cookie cutters and some dinosaur muffin moulds. I also have a couple of gorgeous new cake plates. 

Just need a teapot and I'm good to go. 
; )


----------



## madamv (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a brown one.    We are on!   

We are giving the teacakes a go Saturday after woof parade.  You should come join us


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooh maybe I will. 

No walkies for us though, Albert has kennel cough and Lucy lethargic and hot so prob her too. Lucky we didn't walk Saturday and spread to everyone else's dogs.


----------



## madamv (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh no!   xx


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 3, 2012)

here is a website reviewing the hair of the people in bake off: http://jhairreviews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/the-great-british-bake-off-hair-off.html


----------



## madamv (Oct 7, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hello Kitty shaped jammed chocolate teacakes!
> Cor blimey 'eck! Impressive.
> ...



My whisk wasn't enough to whip up the meringue but we made them regardless.   Only three due to lack of air.. won't let my pic come.on from my phone... I'll do it from the lappy tomorrow.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 7, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## madamv (Oct 7, 2012)

Ice cream perfect to counter balance the sweetness


----------



## Saffy (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so excited about watching this show, it ridiculous!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 9, 2012)

I love the tit bits of food history they give.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2012)

Cannot say as I've ever heard of this Fraisier cake at all. 
But now as I see Mary Berry's I would probably murder my nearest and dearest to get at one. It looks splendid.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2012)

Brendan's such an annoying swot


----------



## Saffy (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh dear, poor danny's losing her strawberries.


----------



## aqua (Oct 9, 2012)

IT'S NOT CREME PAT YOU FUCKING DICK


----------



## zoooo (Oct 9, 2012)

Can someone give James and John a cooking show please. For they are fit.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 9, 2012)

Danny to go?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 9, 2012)

Yup,  reckon Danny is going.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 9, 2012)

I've not watched this before,  why is it filmed in a marquee?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 9, 2012)

Aw, no girls left in the final.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 9, 2012)

I think James is going to win.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay - James made the final   I could live with John winning, but Brendan can fuck off


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 9, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Can someone give James and John a cooking show please. For they are fit.


 
Indeed.

I'd forgive John wiping sweat on everything. He can flick some this way.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 9, 2012)

I am actually a little bit in lovewith James.....Getting my cougar on!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 9, 2012)

Brendan may go postal if he loses! Hide the knives!


----------



## madamv (Oct 9, 2012)

I love him! Right mardy arse primadonna.  I don't think he will win; he's not inventive enough.  James, Brendan and John imo.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't think Hollywood really likes Brendan's style of baking enough for him to win.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 10, 2012)

He's too bloody anal.  All that perfection is starting to get on my nerves.  He actually manages to make baking creepy.


----------



## madamv (Oct 10, 2012)

The boys like him I think, from their little quips...  I think they wouldnt be warm towards him if he wasnt nice irl.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've gone off Brendan a bit - I now want James to win.


----------



## madamv (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, now that its totes blates he will win!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 10, 2012)

Last week Brendan had a terrible round, this week he was a definite also ran, he is surviving on the memory of his first triumphs, but is being shown up in every round now. James will probably win, shame about Danni, but at least she can go back to saving lives.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2012/oct/09/paul-hollywood-great-british-bake-off?intcmp=239

Paul Hollywood - gay bear icon



> Not just ladies. Paul has a big following in gay bear culture. "Yeah, I had heard about that," he says. And? "What? About the gay side? I don't have a problem with that, it's flattering, you know ..." He doesn't seem totally comfortable talking about it, though, changes the subject, mentions his wife a lot (she's a great cook, she cooks, he bakes, he wooed her with a croissant).


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 11, 2012)

the ladies do love a nice croissant.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

I liked Cathyrn best.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

James has got to win. The boy's a total natural and doesn't look like a driller killer either.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bet Brendan will be an awful loser though.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2012)

I didn't enjoy this week's as much as normal.  Not sure if it was because I was a bit grumpy anyway or because I don't liek the fancy french stuff much.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2012)

editor said:


> James has got to win. The boy's a total natural and doesn't look like a driller killer either.


I don't think the other two finalists look like driller killers either tbf


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2012)

i'm ridiculously excited about the final tonight


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm ridiculously excited about the final tonight


 There will be tears

My money is on James - I have abandoned Brendan


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2012)

james has always been my favourite but i'd love to see john find his form again. i reckon it's all about confidence for him, so maybe making the final will give him a bit of a boost.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2012)

They even had a discussion about GBBO on Today this morning!  Basra then baking.  Marvellous.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm ridiculously excited about the final tonight


 
what am I going to watch next week!! 

I am in the anti Brendon camp - but I don't have a favourite between the other two.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2012)

wiskey said:


> what am I going to watch next week!!


 
i know  this is the only thing i watch when it's actually on. i wonder whether the kids version is on atm


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 16, 2012)

Mary: 'your lovely sausage'. 

Fnar.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2012)

Hee.

Does everyone join in with the 'on your marks, get set, BAKE!' bit?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2012)

These fondant fancies look a bit of a fucking faff.


----------



## Callie (Oct 16, 2012)

why bother?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2012)

all pretty level so far - no one has really nailed it - I am STILL in team James


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it bad that this is the first time I've watched this?

James is remarkably cool


----------



## Looby (Oct 16, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Is it bad that this is the first time I've watched this?
> 
> James is remarkably cool



Whaaaaattt? Bad for you, it's amazing!

(((trashy)))


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 16, 2012)

james has blown it!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 16, 2012)

john comes good at the end


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, I think Brendan will take it now.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm a bit annoyed with James now.


----------



## spirals (Oct 16, 2012)

Really don't want Brendan to win!


----------



## spirals (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooray!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 16, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> john comes good at the end


get in!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, John wins it - that was a surprise.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 16, 2012)

They are a nice bunch.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2012)

Aw, Sarah-Jane and Cathryn have a stall. Ace.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2012)

What a lovely show!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 16, 2012)

damp eyes all round. best telly this year


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2012)

I liked all of them. I don't think I could watch a programme about cakes every week tho


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2012)

Blimey. Winning the Great British Menu and getting a first in his law degree. He's a bit useful, isn't he?
Good lad.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2012)

yay john


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Blimey. Winning the Great British Menu and getting a first in his law degree. He's a bit useful, isn't he?
> Good lad.


 
Nice to look at too


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Aw, Sarah-Jane and Cathryn have a stall. Ace.


 
And they showed the best clip from the whole series  - the flying dough.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 16, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I liked all of them. I don't think I could watch a programme about cakes every week tho


 
You would be surprised.  It is immensely addictive.  There's also something so wonderfully British about drama centred around cake.  Whoever knew a baked good could be so contentious.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Nice to look at too


and as mrs barney pig pointed out- "good to his ma"


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2012)

wahey!!! really enjoyed that!

Mrs U and I now have a baking shaped hole in our Tuesday nights


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually completely lost interest before the end. I don't think I was fussed by what they were making.


----------



## Hulot (Oct 16, 2012)

That bit when Brendan tried to articulate how much it meant to him and ended up silently fighting back the tears - well, I was moved and almost in the same way.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2012)

Now that it's all over, here's hoping for John and James in Heat Mag with their tits out


----------



## madamv (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I couldnt have called that!   James was very annoying with his almost flagrant disregard for tarting up his bakes.  He did so well with his flavours throughout, I thought it was a shoe-in.    Well done John though, his show stopper was beautiful.


----------



## madamv (Oct 16, 2012)

I think next week they are showing the bakes made slowly so we can follow along, or something...


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2012)

my wife is watching him on bbc breakfast. I think she is planning getting him married to our daughter


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> my wife is watching him on bbc breakfast. I think she is planning getting him married to our daughter


although this is because as she says: "I can't have him for myself!"


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hulot said:


> That bit when Brendan tried to articulate how much it meant to him and ended up silently fighting back the tears - well, I was moved and almost in the same way.


that but was the bit that made me not want him to win. 

Very sad it's over.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 19, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I liked all of them. I don't think I could watch a programme about cakes every week tho


 
I'm halfway through watching the Danish version on that internet (http://www.dr.dk/TV/se/den-store-bagedyst/den-store-bagedyst-1-6#!/) 

It just lacks Mel and Sue really, although I get the feeling that the cooking isn't really quite up to the same standard all the time.


----------



## gosub (Oct 20, 2012)

madamv said:


> I think next week they are showing the bakes made slowly so we can follow along, or something...


Masterclasses in how to do the technical challanges


----------



## madamv (Oct 20, 2012)

And a catch up with the series 2 peeps...  Mon through Thurs next week....  Yipee!!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2012)

Just discovered that James' dad is the BBC Scotland presenter/writer, Tom Morton.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Just discovered that James' dad is the BBC Scotland presenter/writer, Tom Morton.


 
Really? That puts some of his food and background stuff into a bit more context.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Really? That puts some of his food and background stuff into a bit more context.


And the whisky obsession.

http://scotland.stv.tv/food-drink/76821-spirit-of-adventure-episode-1-part-1/


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, I don't even fancy Paul Hollywood, but I just saw him make a speed bread plait and it was sexxxxxxual.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2012)

He was so fast! Can't wait till they do the fancies, I want to have a go myself.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 22, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Okay, I don't even fancy Paul Hollywood, but I just saw him make a speed bread plait and it was sexxxxxxual.


Totally!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2012)

Hehe. I would like a baker boyfriend please. Just so he can do that.


----------



## madamv (Nov 4, 2012)

You know how they are really annoying when they try a recipe for the showstopper that they've never done before? 

 I have no oven and can't bake for my mother in laws wake tomorrow so decided to make cheesecakes, truffles and rocky road. I also decided to make mousecake using cheesecake base.  Never made mousse in my life, and it doesn't want to set. What a twat. 

I've re mixed it with more gelatine, and added some icing sugar. Now I'm going to.leave it in the bowl in the fridge for.three or so hours before attempting to pipe it. 

Do you think that might salvage it?    Total failure!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 4, 2012)

Not my brightest hour...


----------



## madamv (Nov 4, 2012)

But the brightest fancies ever!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 4, 2012)

I was going for the full abattoir floor look...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 4, 2012)

madamv said:


> You know how they are really annoying when they try a recipe for the showstopper that they've never done before?
> 
> I have no oven and can't bake for my mother in laws wake tomorrow so decided to make cheesecakes, truffles and rocky road. I also decided to make mousecake using cheesecake base. Never made mousse in my life, and it doesn't want to set. What a twat.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm... the recipe I have for Mousse cake involves cooking it (in a sort of oven-based bain marie way)...

(the stiffness mousse gets normally is just a combination of all the air you put into the egg yolks and egg whites when you were making it, isn't it?)


----------



## madamv (Nov 4, 2012)

The mousse was made with strawberries, cream and gelatin..   its set, thank goodness...  Let's hope they taste ok!


----------



## bmd (Aug 20, 2013)

Aaand it's back on!

"I'm better than that cake"


----------



## aqua (Aug 20, 2013)

Still hate her


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 20, 2013)

'what a good shine on the rim' Mary, you're utter filth.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2013)

loving the show again already


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 20, 2013)

nice but dim posho cant tell the difference between sugar and salt. aaand he's gone.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2013)

the asian lad had a lucky escape.  drippy Rosie is pissing me off already.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> the asian lad had a lucky escape. drippy Rosie is pissing me off already.


 

Rosie was annoying from the off.  You can't cry over curdled creme patissiere  in week 1 ffs


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Rosie was annoying from the off. You can't cry over curdled creme patissiere in week 1 ffs


this^^


----------



## Looby (Aug 20, 2013)

Isn't Ruby the creme pat sobber? I think she should have gone. Toby could have recovered from that.

John lined his rum baba tin with salt and he won.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Isn't Ruby the creme pat sobber? I think she should have gone. Toby could have recovered from that.
> 
> John lined his rum baba tin with salt and he won.


 

You are quite correct 

Tbf there's a difference between lining your cake tin with salt and actually making the cake with it


----------



## Looby (Aug 20, 2013)

colacubes said:


> You are quite correct
> 
> Tbf there's a difference between lining your cake tin with salt and actually making the cake with it



True, but i liked him. : (


----------



## Espresso (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr Rocket Scientist* is rather good. And I like her* that made the jam butty cake. But is it not a bit weird that there seems to be a big difference between those at the top and those at the bottom? Seems a bit unlikely, if there were 10,000 applicants. Though I suppose if they were all aces from the off, it wouldn't be as interesting to watch. 

*I am sure the names will bed in, in a few weeks, but I'm always rubbish in week one.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Mr Rocket Scientist* is rather good. And I like her* that made the jam butty cake. But is it not a bit weird that there seems to be a big difference between those at the top and those at the bottom? Seems a bit unlikely, if there were 10,000 applicants. Though I suppose if they were all aces from the off, it wouldn't be as interesting to watch.
> 
> *I am sure the names will bed in, in a few weeks, but I'm always rubbish in week one.


it won't be the 13 best applicants, though. they look for a balance of ages and genders, i suspect there's an element of ethnic tokenism, too.  plus they choose people who will make good telly.  a blend of different types of big personalities, and then no nails-down-blackboard voices or unintelligible accents.  No boils or scrofulous dandruff.  there will probably be an upper weight limit, because the bbc can't be seen to make too strong a link between baking cakes and eating them...  the application / audition process is about casting a show, rather than the heats in a contest.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2013)

I liked the goofy salt guy. 
Ruby has lovely hair.
Sadly there is no cute boy this series. Unless I missed him... 13 is a lot of people to keep track of.


----------



## madamv (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes, the lack of cute boys is rather annoying.


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2013)

Goofy salt guy was cute. 

A little game for the midweek drinkers.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> nice but dim posho cant tell the difference between sugar and salt. aaand he's gone.


 
I notice none of the judges gave him a lecture over that. I bet they've all done it.

Welsh lass could be one to watch I reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2013)

Just seen the first cakes bit. I like the bloke who did the gluten free cake, I didn't like the look of the jam sandwich cake.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate the look of the Gaudi style cake, but the squirrel one looks awesome! Oh and I like the rocket scientist guy, Robert I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2013)

I like Lucy who did the thyme wood cake as well

eta and Howard with the 'bear' cake!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 26, 2013)

I love this show, it's one of the highlights of my year.

I've already picked out the person who will do the flirty looks at Paul, there's always one..every year! 

I like the jam sandwich and squirrel nuts woman. The Astrium bloke is also another fave as he's local.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 27, 2013)

Paul is such a lech. I think being named Hollywood has really affected his psyche.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2013)

Being constantly referred to as a 'silver fox' can't help!


----------



## Looby (Aug 27, 2013)

My stupid sky box deleted my series link so I've missed the first 9 minutes. Anything exciting I've missed?


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 27, 2013)

Missed the first few minutes due to landlord phoning grr.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 27, 2013)

First few minutes were just recapping last week and introducing the bread stick challenge. 


I love this show. Some right good one liners coming out of this lot this year. 

''I call it my peace bread''


----------



## madamv (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm on muffin cooking atm, bit behind.   

Sue- right bakers, 30 minutes my mush


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 27, 2013)

i thought the other woman should have got star baker, because i like her a lot and drippy ruby gets on my tits.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

they really should dock points if you cry over a loaf of bread. get a fucking grip you soppy mare.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 27, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i thought the other woman should have got star baker, because i like her a lot and drippy ruby gets on my tits.


 
yeah she was robbed  ruby's muffins weren't perfect otherwise she'd have won and she didn't.


----------



## madamv (Aug 27, 2013)

I want to like her, something stops me.. can't put my finger on it yet.  I like Kimberly she's ace a d was robbed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2013)

my fave from last week,, Beca had a lucky escape this week, I temporarily went for Lucy as a new fave facepalm  now placing my affections on Kimberly


----------



## madamv (Aug 27, 2013)

Nooooo you'll jinx her!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't know all the names yet - I do like the bloke, possibly gay, in glasses, and the engineer bloke as well - I might well sway to them later on


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 27, 2013)

kimberly is my fave, and i have a soft spot for glenn. sandwich/match-girl does my head in - style over substance much? she seriously has too many ideas and not enough life, and that's coming from me


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2013)

I still don't know anyone's names. Am useless.
I like the woman who did the bread with purple petals on, and the slightly odd man with the whiny voice.
And Mark, but only because he's from Milton Keynes.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2013)

Kimberly was ace, Ruby is annoying. 

I like the 6th form teacher, he makes me laugh.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2013)

me too.

and I couldn't believe the tomato bread woman missed all their hints to make it more special


----------



## Saffy (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, sticking some tomatoes on top didn't really jazz it up enough.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 28, 2013)

wiskey said:


> me too.
> 
> and I couldn't believe the tomato bread woman missed all their hints to make it more special


 
I assumed she was just being stubborn.


----------



## madamv (Aug 28, 2013)

Tbf I doubt I would want to change my rehearsed loaf at such a late stage.  She is clearly not into fancy schmancy stuff as her choc cake last week was subtle.   I doubt she would have faired well during next week's bakes.  They do like to ponce up don't they?


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 28, 2013)

madamv said:


> Tbf I doubt I would want to change my rehearsed loaf at such a late stage. She is clearly not into fancy schmancy stuff as her choc cake last week was subtle. I doubt she would have faired well during next week's bakes. They do like to ponce up don't they?


 

It is called a 'show stopper', though. That does sort of imply something a bit over the top.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

it was a 'show stopper' alright - stopped her from appearing on any further shows

iykwim


----------



## FiFi (Aug 28, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> It is called a 'show stopper', though. That does sort of imply something a bit over the top.


 
Like a psychic octopus  I'm almost sorry it didn't turn out right because I quite like that chap (but it's funnier that it didn't!)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2013)

FiFi said:


> Like a psychic octopus  I'm almost sorry it didn't turn out right because I quite like that chap (but it's funnier that it didn't!)


 what was he thinking! Sometimes they go overboard and try and be all fancy pants to please Hollywood and fuck up


----------



## Sirena (Aug 28, 2013)

Saffy said:


> Kimberly was ace, Ruby is annoying.
> 
> I like the 6th form teacher, he makes me laugh.


 
I tried to dislike Ruby but I found it hard.  I think Kimberley is the best, though....


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 28, 2013)

I had this bizzare conversation with my boyfriend about Ruby. I told him I thought she was incredibely pretty & he totally disagreed. He said there was nothing attractive atall about her and that I only thought she was pretty because she was young   ERm....when i was young I didn't look anywhere near that degree of prettyness!! I'd be very happy if i looked like her!


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 28, 2013)

i do agree that Ruby comes across as really annoying though, despite her looks


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2013)

She is beautiful but as derv said last night she's just miserable most of the time.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 28, 2013)

wiskey said:


> She is beautiful but as derv said last night she's just miserable most of the time.


 

It is because she hasn't found urban75 yet.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 28, 2013)

She's extremely pretty!
Sometimes men's tastes just make no sense.


----------



## zenie (Aug 28, 2013)

Am watching episode 2 so will scroll up in a minute 

But...question - Does anyone know how much warning the contestants have for their signature challenges?


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 28, 2013)

zoooo said:


> She's extremely pretty!
> Sometimes men's tastes just make no sense.


 
my boyfriend finds Konnie Huq attractive  I despise Konnie Huq. I'd rather look like me than her, she irritates me so much


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> my boyfriend finds Konnie Huq attractive  I despise Konnie Huq. I'd rather look like me than her, she irritates me so much


 
I can't stand her!


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 28, 2013)

Obviously Sue Perkins is the most fanciable one there


----------



## zoooo (Aug 28, 2013)

I fancy Sue Perkins. I love her hair when it does that Elvis-y floop.

All boys seem to fancy Konnie Huq. She is pretty but I can't see past her immensely grating voice.



zenie said:


> But...question - Does anyone know how much warning the contestants have for their signature challenges?


 
Must be at least a week, they often say they've been 'practicing it all week'. I think.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2013)

I like Konnie Huq and Sue Perkins


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I fancy Sue Perkins. I love her hair when it does that Elvis-y floop.
> 
> All boys seem to fancy Konnie Huq. She is pretty but I can't see past her immensely grating voice.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they get plenty of notice for the signature and showstoppers. I did read an interview which said how long but I can't remember.

They did say they permanently have runners stationed outside the local big supermarkets in case there is an egg disaster or something.

And when they're not filming, Bezza, Paul, Mel and Sue watch Mad Men DVDs. : )


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2013)

mmm Sue Perkins is the only reason I watch it!


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2013)

Mel is so like one of my best mates, it's scary.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 28, 2013)

I love they that call Mary "Bez" or "Bezza".  Actually, I love Mary.


----------



## Epico (Aug 28, 2013)

Kimberley woz robbed!

(I can't believe I watch, and enjoy, this programme)


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I love they that call Mary "Bez" or "Bezza".  Actually, I love Mary.



Me too. : )

I also love that Paul stays at her house and they go to her local and play darts. Plus, after filming the crimbo masterclass, he wanted a burger so made her go to the McDonalds drive thru. 

I love them all. : o


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I also love that Paul stays at her house and they go to her local and play darts. Plus, after filming the crimbo masterclass, he wanted a burger so made her go to the McDonalds drive thru.


 
really?

she does seem like she'd be a laugh down the pub


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2013)

wiskey said:


> really?
> 
> she does seem like she'd be a laugh down the pub



Yeah, can't remember where I heard it. Probably combination of twitter and my workmate who is obsessed with bake off. 
I think Paul gets on quite well with her husband.

Off to get a life now. ; )


----------



## Saffy (Aug 28, 2013)

I love Mel and Sue, I want to be friends in real life. The elbow in the dough this week made me pmsl. 
Mary is aces, she sounded like she was poorly this week.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 29, 2013)

Saffy said:


> I love Mel and Sue, I want to be friends in real life. The elbow in the dough this week made me pmsl.


 
That was brilliant.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 29, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> My stupid sky box deleted my series link so I've missed the first 9 minutes. Anything exciting I've missed?


 
Mary "who overcame polio" Berry gave Paul "fingers in many pies" Holybollocks a very stern lecture in professionalism.

Or maybe it was something to do with breadsticks, I watched it in the middle of the night, I forget...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 29, 2013)

i like the obviously best girl (who didn't win inexplicably) and the squirrel cake woman (is she the same as the sandwich bag/matchstick woman? anyway, if not i like her too). plus there's an older woman who's good and the gay / camp man.

blondie who went out was arrogant and crap - decided that her stuff was great even though it clearly wasn't and she was practically beaten around the head being told to do more interesting bread and she didn't.

not that keen on the dark-haired clumsy/whiney girl. they are skipping over the inbetween people a bit too much for me to be sure which one is which at the moment.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 29, 2013)

I kept looking at the dentist woman (Deborah?) and wondering who she reminded me of and then I remembered. She reminds me of Edna E Mode from The Incredibles.  

I'm hoping me get to know more about her and some of the other less covered bakers soon.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh the matchsticks were brilliant. The juxtaposition between things like that and the round loaf with a few tomatoes plonked on the top was rather amusing.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2013)

Ruby is super hot - used to be a model I read as well.

As I diabetic I find this program excellent and tortuous.

Did anyone hear Mary's Desert Island Discs a year or two again - her 17 year old son had just passed his test and went for a spin in his new car. Had an accident and was pretty much killed there and then


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2013)

Desserts..woo hoo!


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 3, 2013)

come on Howard you mad gay bastard!

/shoe in for this weeks winner


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 3, 2013)

You spoke too soon!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2013)

God, I love trifle.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2013)

Custard thief.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 3, 2013)

fuck sakes!

/kicks off in william hill.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2013)

Sue was nearly beside herself then, with her own joke. 
Love it.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm so glad Glen did well.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2013)

The tool Christine has for shaping her brandy snap baskets looks a bit sus.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 3, 2013)

Saffy said:


> I'm so glad Glen did well.


Which one's glen?

I loved the expressions on some of the faces during the show stopper judging.  I though Christine was going to get punchy if they complemented any more of the others...


----------



## madamv (Sep 3, 2013)

Espresso said:


> God, I love trifle.


Hahahahhaha I kept saying that when they were tasting them.  Cor yummers.  Could just eat that strawberry one right now.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2013)

Glen is the 6th form teacher.
Omg, the looks Christine was throwing when Ruby was being praised!


----------



## madamv (Sep 3, 2013)

Aw nah... They edit it so it looks like they are throwing the looks but I bet half of them aren't


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2013)

The cassetteboy remix of this series is going to be amazing


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 4, 2013)

I never realised Michael Gove was so good at baking


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 4, 2013)

I like Rob.... I think it's Rob, balding, with glasses...I think


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

I hate the way that if ever I turn the TV on and this programme is on, I'm GLUED to the set.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I hate the way that if ever I turn the TV on and this programme is on, I'm GLUED to the set.



Don't turn the TV on then.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I hate the way that if ever I turn the TV on and this programme is on, I'm GLUED to the set.


With a nice egg wash no doubt!


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Don't turn the TV on then.


It's all I have.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> It's all I have.



Have you tried heroin?


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Have you tried heroin?


Yes, but the Great British Bake Off gave me a warmer glow.


----------



## such and such (Sep 4, 2013)

I must admit I laughed when I saw Howard run  I think the judges were a bit annoyed that Ruby winged it and her final product wasn't shit.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 4, 2013)

such and such said:


> I must admit I laughed when I saw Howard run  I think the judges were a bit annoyed that Ruby winged it and her final product wasn't shit.


"leave her alone, she's had exams!" I just love Sue to bits!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 4, 2013)

I was concerned when they announced round one was trifles that we were gonna be seeing Frances blowing her own glass bowl.



> Sue was nearly beside herself then, with her own joke.



Can't help but feel whenever I see Sue trying not to laugh that she's thought of something very funny and entirely at Hollybollocks' expense


----------



## trashpony (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm a new convert to this. Is it just once a week? I thought it was every night. What a bloody swizz


----------



## madamv (Sep 4, 2013)

Hahhaha yes once a week.  Past episodes are on iPlayer I think.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 5, 2013)

Saffy said:


> The tool Christine has for shaping her brandy snap baskets looks a bit sus.



Totes. I bet her husband crafted a slightly rounder version.


----------



## madamv (Sep 5, 2013)

Hygiene and splinters


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 5, 2013)

madamv said:


> Hygiene and splinters



A bit of varnish and you're away!


----------



## madamv (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't think I could 'relax' for worrying....


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 5, 2013)

madamv said:


> I don't think I could 'relax' for worrying....



What do you think you grandparents used to use before plastic was commonly used?

We don't know we're even born.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2013)

The lovely, cosy, innocent baking thread has gone wrong.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 5, 2013)

zoooo said:


> The lovely, cosy, innocent baking thread has gone wrong.



Damn Hollybollocks and his tarts!


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> What do you think you grandparents used to use before plastic was commonly used?
> 
> We don't know we're even born.



Oh god, stop that right now!!

We share grandparents. : D


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought Ms Perkins was very restrained in only making one comment about Lady's Fingers


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2013)

describing hollybollocks as a silver back made me laugh


----------



## madamv (Sep 5, 2013)

Mouth like a pixie


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2013)

I laughed for way longer than it deserved. 

I love Hollybollocks. : o


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 10, 2013)

Richard II reference without a red hot poker?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 10, 2013)

if someone says 'soggy bottom' again i'm going to die of alcohol poisoning


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2013)

A good custard tart truly is a thing of splendour and fabulousness.
I still go all Homer Simpson thinking of that one Marcus Wareing made for the Queen in the first Great British Menu.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 10, 2013)

Carnage


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 10, 2013)

I love egg custard. Btw


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 10, 2013)

> Give it a good slapping, Mary


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 10, 2013)

Has she made a swastika pie?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2013)

About time she got star baker. She's been ace.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 10, 2013)

Ali gone, which is sad, but keeping the hat on was annoying


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 10, 2013)

Espresso said:


> About time she got star baker. She's been ace.


Everything is better with porky bits sprinkled on top


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 10, 2013)

kimberly's got it in the bag. everyone else iz jokez.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Everything is better with porky bits sprinkled on top



Sez barney_pig.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Richard II reference without a red hot poker?



That was Edward II.

Poor Ali, he looked so cute in his little hat  How Rob got third place with his egg custards I have no idea. Having seen them made I'd feel unclean sharing the tent with them.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 10, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> That was Edward II.
> 
> Poor Ali, he looked so cute in his little hat  How Rob got third place with his egg custards I have no idea. Having seen them made I'd feel unclean sharing the tent with them.


And me with a masters in medieval studies


----------



## Saffy (Sep 10, 2013)

So pleased Kimberly got star baker. 
Am I the only person in the world who quite likes a soggy bottom on a fruit pie? Best bit on an apple pie for me.


----------



## gosub (Sep 10, 2013)

Turning into 101 things to do with custard


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 10, 2013)

Saffy said:


> So pleased Kimberly got star baker.
> Am I the only person in the world who quite likes a soggy bottom on a fruit pie? Best bit on an apple pie for me.



Doesn't bother me, but then I don't particularly like shortcrust pastry. Awful lot of calories for something that's dry and crumbly.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 10, 2013)

Saffy said:


> So pleased Kimberly got star baker.
> Am I the only person in the world who quite likes a soggy bottom on a fruit pie? Best bit on an apple pie for me.


We had this discussion during the programme, a good pie, either sweet of savoury, is one where the juices have soaked into the pastry infusing it with their flavours. Seepage is mandatory


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2013)

Saffy said:


> Am I the only person in the world who quite likes a soggy bottom on a fruit pie? Best bit on an apple pie for me.


I so agree.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2013)

Kimberley aced it tonight- I think she has the chops to win the thing - she doesn't seem to get fazed - Ruby is another strong contender - I like the way she wings it


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 10, 2013)

Ruby needs more confidence in herself.


----------



## Hulot (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm still a-tremble over custardtartageddon. I need a glass of something steadying.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm sad about Ali   He was one of my faves.

In other news, I love Glenn   I want to go and have a champagne cream tea with him 

I hate Frances and her fucking cutesy design bollocks.  It was good the first time but now it's dull


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2013)

Ruby annoys the bloody living daylights out of me. She aced the filo challenge tonight and told Hollybollocks it was "better than anything I've knocked up at home".
Look at meeeeeeeeeeeeeee, poor impoverished student who lives in a hovel, shimmying around spinning out filo pastry all over my arms and leaving flour all over my books that I ought to be studying because I'm a poor, tragic student, you know, but I am a trier and I am stoic in the face of adversity. And by the way, I'm very exceedingly pretty and winsome, in case you hadn't noticed.
Arhghhghghgh!
Kimberley is my winner.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 10, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Ruby needs more confidence in herself.



Ruby needs to smile! looking at her miserable pouty face is really starting to grate on me ...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 10, 2013)

colacubes said:


> In other news, I love Glenn   I want to go and have a champagne cream tea with him



Me too!! anyone who makes a trifle that size is my friend


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 10, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Ruby needs to smile! looking at her miserable pouty face is really starting to grate on me ...



Hah.   I hope she will smile more as it continues.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 10, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Hah.   I hope she will smile more as it continues.



She's stunningly attractive, clearly quite intelligent and she can bake ... what's not to smile about woman


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 10, 2013)

Kimberly is the only one i've not seen getting weepy because the fat man with the axe murderer eyes and margaret thatcher said something nasty about their fucking victoria sponge.


----------



## madamv (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh just yes.  A thousand times yes.   What a miserable faced irritant she is.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 11, 2013)

Kimberly's bf looked a plonker mind.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2013)

Another member of the Loathing Ruby gang here.  Can't bear her drippiness.


----------



## Hulot (Sep 11, 2013)

Howard's tears at Ali's departure really affected me - what a decent man. However, I suspect that he hasn't chosen the best of all possible names for his blog.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 11, 2013)

Hulot said:


> Howard's tears at Ali's departure really affected me - what a decent man. However, I suspect that he hasn't chosen the best of all possible names for his blog.



That's a very professional looking website for someone who is/was just a middling contestant...


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 11, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> That's a very professional looking website for someone who is/was just a middling contestant...



Wtf is that supposed to mean.


----------



## Hulot (Sep 11, 2013)

Many of the bakers have sites of a similar standard, even those who have been eliminated. For example:

http://deborahmanger.wordpress.com/
http://rubyandthekitchen.co.uk/
http://glenncosby.co.uk/

I suspect they get given some assistance to set the sites up.


----------



## Hulot (Sep 11, 2013)

Howard's a bit of a saucy one underneath it all. From his blog:



> Many bakers use an electric mixer for wet doughs but I still prefer a bit of hand action.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 11, 2013)

a quick Ctrl u reveals that this is an out of the box blog site builder courtesy of http://www.squarespace.com/pricing/

so now you know.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 11, 2013)

Ruby's writing style is awful.  You're writing a recipe love, not a fucking gothic novel.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't mind Ruby that much. I love Howard and Kimberley. Kimberley's smile is like a lightbulb going on - I swear she holds her breath from the moment she delivers the food to the moment they deliver their verdict. 

The woman with the decorating cutesy stuff is really getting on my tits now (after watching 2 whole episodes ) - she's not really 'hearing' what the judges are trying to tell her is she? 

I reckon Glenn isn't long for this world, nor the bloke who somehow managed to pull the technical out of the hat with his patchwork pastry egg tarts


----------



## susie12 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Ruby's writing style is awful. You're writing a recipe love, not a fucking gothic novel.


  Oh God.  Now I've read that I find her even more irritating. mememememememememememememememe


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 11, 2013)

ten quid to the penny says that if she wins they will play that fucking kaiser chiefs song.

i fucking hate the kaiser chiefs and their stupid fucking song.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 11, 2013)

Opening Rubys blog has just crashed my entire laptop  and when I rebooted and finally got to look I got tosh like this:



> Today I made a raspberry & whisky pavlova.  It tasted like sitting on the heavy pebbles on the shore of Loch Insh with whisky on my lips, and great mountains quivering on the surface of pewter water, and the joy of a foraged raspberry no bigger than a marble, and you.



Surely a 'heavy pebble' is a boulder? or a stone at the very least?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope ruby wins just to annoy the posters on here


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 11, 2013)

*Actually reads some of it*

My word, that girl talks some pretentious shit 




			
				Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby said:
			
		

> A bag of dried figs has been forgotten at the back of the kitchen cupboard, jostled out of contention by the brighter, the sweeter, the less virtuous.  They might catalyse the body’s langourous processes, but they hardly excite the senses.  They are beige with quiet virtue, they are dull.  And so they linger at the margins of my kitchen for months on end, until my next health kick.  But there’s hope in even the shyest of fruits.  I pack the neglected figs, chopped to a sticky mess, into swirls of butter-rich dough, bake, and watch as their leathery flesh yields and they sink into toffee stickiness.  The worthy browns deepen and caramelise and grow rich.  I guzzle a still-warm bun, steeped in caramel-  dried figs never tasted less like health food.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 11, 2013)

for the record, the world's greatest food writer is this guy.

http://cooksuck.com/


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *Actually reads some of it*
> 
> My word, that girl talks some pretentious shit


It's remarkable how she finds the time to do her degree


----------



## wiskey (Sep 11, 2013)

"They are beige with quiet virtue" 

Her miserableness has just completely fucked up my laptop and it's taken an hour to sort out!


----------



## Hulot (Sep 11, 2013)

For what it's worth, I like Ruby - I think that her gaucheness is a result of shyness and underdeveloped self-confidence. But then, I like all of them. They're nice people, doing a nice thing, and taking the trouble to try to do it well.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 11, 2013)

Stop being so nice Hulot


----------



## wiskey (Sep 11, 2013)

Hulot said:


> For what it's worth, I like Ruby - I think that her gaucheness is a result of shyness and underdeveloped self-confidence. But then, I like all of them. They're nice people, doing a nice thing, and taking the trouble to try to do it well.





you are too nice!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2013)

I had to buy a custard tart today. I am quite excited about it.



wiskey said:


> "They are beige with quiet virtue"


I can't stop laughing at that.

Gawd bless her.


----------



## Hulot (Sep 11, 2013)

wiskey said:


> you are too nice!



No, just beige.


----------



## madamv (Sep 11, 2013)

OMG  She is such a twat.  Im not even bothering to look, the quote posted here are enough...

I love Howards Crossword Cake.  I am so nicking that idea for my Dads birthday in a couple of weeks.   God help me though, I have no where near the patience required to write all those clues...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just caught up today.  My stomach was in knots with stress when they were trying to get the custard tarts out.  
Shame Ali's gone but right result I think.  I hope Glenn holds on for a bit more, I like him.


----------



## madamv (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't know why they gave them such stupid tins to bake them in.  Iirc, only smug ruby put a cross lining in....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 11, 2013)

madamv said:


> I don't know why they gave them such stupid tins to bake them in.  Iirc, only smug ruby put a cross lining in....



I think the point of that was that bakers have likely been doing that for hundreds of years, yet only one of the group thought to do it.

Egg Custards should be baked, chilled and served in foil cases anyhoo...


----------



## nagapie (Sep 11, 2013)

No wonder all the old queens were sad to see Ali go, he's gorgeous.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 11, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I think the point of that was that bakers have likely been doing that for hundreds of years, yet only one of the group thought to do it.
> 
> Egg Custards should be baked, chilled and served in foil cases anyhoo...


I thought the lining was a stroke of genius.
And I assumed the point of lifting the tarts out of the cases to see the pastry at the bottom. But yes, I've never seen one out of it's case.
not until I'm just about to eat it anyway!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2013)

nagapie said:


> No wonder all the old queens were sad to see Ali go, he's gorgeous.


I only noticed how pretty he was just before he got chucked out. D'oh.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 11, 2013)

nagapie said:


> No wonder all the old queens were sad to see Ali go, he's gorgeous.



I trust that was aimed at Howard and Glenn and not me  

He's no John from last series though (STILL on my desktop ) I would have enjoyed seeing the outfits he was gonna wear in future weeks...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 11, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Egg Custards should be baked, chilled and served in foil cases anyhoo...



nah,. my dad makes a cracking egg custard in a long shallow dish and then serves it up. no pastry involved. 

Custard Tarts come in foil.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I only noticed how pretty he was just before he got chucked out. D'oh.


Were you distracted by his filo sausage?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked Ali, he was game for anything. I loved how every challenge included the voiceover "Ali has never actually baked X before, and isn't even sure what it's meant to look like..."


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 12, 2013)

i liked ali but when it came down to a choice between him and glenn i was rooting for glenn all the way. he'd better buck up next week though, i reckon he's on borrowed time.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 12, 2013)

I just think Hollywood has lost all rights to brutally mash peoples 'bakes' apart. Once it was his haughty 'I have achieved all a baker can and more' aloofness that allowed him to get away with it. Now it's just the bitter cake smashing of a disgraced love rat. He is a spent force.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 12, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I trust that was aimed at Howard and Glenn and not me
> 
> He's no John from last series though (STILL on my desktop ) I would have enjoyed seeing the outfits he was gonna wear in future weeks...



I was talking about Howard and Christine! I don't know who John was, I've never really watched until this series.


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I was talking about Howard and Christine! I don't know who John was, I've never really watched until this series.



John won last year. Lovely, great baker and very cute. : )


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2013)

I wish I could remember to turn the telly on for this - you lot make it sound part farce, part tragedy, and thus highly watchable.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 15, 2013)

I had missed the custard tart one and I'm watching the repeat.  Total classic!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 17, 2013)

Here we go..


----------



## trashpony (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm fasting today but I've saved enough calories to have a meringue nest and a cup of tea while I'm watching. It's been really, really hard watching this on fasting days until I had this genius idea


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 17, 2013)

Mary can be brutal


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will not be eating Tottenham cake


----------



## Espresso (Sep 17, 2013)

I've never heard of Tottenham cake.
Hah! And just as I said that, Mel told us that it is made in, yer knaw, Tottenham.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh Noes! Ruby has a soggy bottom !


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 17, 2013)

shit off ruby, you overly self effacing drip.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 17, 2013)

This looks really difficult.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 17, 2013)

Posh French Pringles


----------



## trashpony (Sep 17, 2013)

What a lot of effort for biscuits that aren't even that nice


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

Christine is a bit of a dark horse - seems to be very consistent


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 17, 2013)

trashpony said:


> What a lot of effort for biscuits that aren't even that nice


I always avoid these in the M&S biscuit selection


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 17, 2013)

I love a good cigar biccie.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 17, 2013)

photoreactive lenses + dr who obsessive = sex offender.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

'that's just a pile of biscuits' 

Mrs21's verdict on Frances


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2013)

god I hate 'macarons' ... pointless colourful sweet things. 

I hate Ruby more!!


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 17, 2013)

no tower of soggy biscuit?

/dissapoint


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2013)

marty21 said:


> 'that's just a pile of biscuits'
> 
> Mrs21's verdict on Frances



'pile' being the operative word .. or heap perhaps


----------



## Espresso (Sep 17, 2013)

Howard's stack looks ace!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 17, 2013)

Howard pulls back from the brink


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

Glenn has performed well this week


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not sure daleks should be made from biscuits


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh god I hope Ruby goes this week!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 17, 2013)

Ruby can just fuck off now, whinger


----------



## Espresso (Sep 17, 2013)

Predictions from me
Christine will be star baker. 
Frances might be out here.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2013)

I missed who was star baker?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 17, 2013)

Howard's stack was stunning. 

Knew Rob would go, seemed to be struggling a bit for a while now.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I missed who was star baker?


Christine


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Howard's stack was stunning.
> 
> Knew Rob would go, seemed to be struggling a bit for a while now.


He was exterminated


----------



## trashpony (Sep 17, 2013)

Aargh - I paused the telly and then forgot I was behind 

Rob deserves to go - he's not been very consistent at all. Ruby lives another week


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

Christine has to be favourite now - has won a couple of star bakers - never seems to fuck up


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Christine has to be favourite now - has won a couple of star bakers - never seems to fuck up



I reckon she'd murder you for a decent recipe


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I reckon she'd murder you for a decent recipe


she'd probably get away with it as well


----------



## Looby (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't like Christine. I know it's probably edited but the faces whenever anyone else is getting praise. 

Ruby is actually growing on me. I know she's a bit sulky but she's very good.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Ruby is actually growing on me. I know she's a bit sulky but she's very good.



Seriously? I thought she was fucking rude to MelSue on the first task.


----------



## madamv (Sep 17, 2013)

Shes good at the things she can practice at home, not at the blind bakes...    But, shes young.....

I like Christine..  What was with Kimberleys face at the end?     Over dramatising or what.  Cmon Kimbo, I like you, dont fuck me off....


----------



## madamv (Sep 17, 2013)

Youre just falling for her good looks....


----------



## Saffy (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm a bit sad to see Rob go but not because he's  brill baker or anything. 
Frances is doing my head in, she's just not listening to Mary! 

I still love Glenn.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 17, 2013)

Glenn is an absolute hoot. He cracks me up every week.
I was actually cheering at his helterskelter. 
(Which is not a sentence you tend to write all that often.)


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 17, 2013)

I think hollybollocks fancies ruby.  He goes much easier on her.   :/


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I think hollybollocks fancies ruby.  He goes much easier on her.   :/



Mrs Sprocket passed comment on this earlier she said, 'it's creepy the way he keeps leering at Ruby'


----------



## Saffy (Sep 17, 2013)

Every series he gets a twinkle in his eye over someone. 

It gives me the creeps. 

I really noticed it when Holly Bell was on it a couple of years ago.


----------



## madamv (Sep 17, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 18, 2013)

Saffy said:


> Every series he gets a twinkle in his eye over someone.
> 
> It gives me the creeps.



I don't watch for the cherry bakewells. John from last year is still on my desktop


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 18, 2013)

My betting is:

Final 2 - Kimberley and Christine
Third - Ruby
Fourth - Glenn
Fifth - Becca
Sixth - Howard
Seventh - Frances

Winner, I would like to be Kimberley but if it is based on consistency may by Christine

Ruby may usurp all of them if Bollywood get's his evil way


----------



## susie12 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd like Howard to up his game and win - Ruby irritates me more every week and Paul is turning into a gross old lech.  He's so predictable with the fancying of the youngest and most vulnerable and she has victim written all over her.  In currants.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2013)

Kimbleley was wobbly this week - Glenn is gaining in confidence - Frances is a show pony - she will be out next week - her stuff looks great but doesn't taste great - I thnk Glenn could get top 2 with Christine - Ruby will be in the top 4 though


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 18, 2013)

Christine is probably going to win it, she has experience and her confidence is growing every week. In unrelated news I'd probably go straight for Ruby. Poor Hollywood is caught in her tractor beam.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm contractually obliged to support Ruby as she is studying the same subject at the same uni that I did. But I don't like her very much. Christine all the way for me, even though she really, really reminds me of Anne Reid off of Corrie and Dinnerladies:


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2013)

ABR - Anyone but Ruby. (and fingers crossed she doesn't decide she fancies doing a history module this year...)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> I'm contractually obliged to support Ruby as she is studying the same subject at the same uni that I did. But I don't like her very much. Christine all the way for me, even though she really, really reminds me of Anne Reid off of Corrie and Dinnerladies:


 now you've made me think of her in that film getting dutty with Daniel Craig


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2013)

Gorgeous, intelligent, good cook, wears a mean pair of Converse - whats not to love?


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 18, 2013)

She's quite annoying?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> She's quite annoying?


No to me - my ideal woman


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

She was the kid at school who always bleated on about how little they'd studied and was sure to fail the exams... and got straight A's.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 18, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> I'm contractually obliged to support Ruby as she is studying the same subject at the same uni that I did. But I don't like her very much. Christine all the way for me, even though she really, really reminds me of Anne Reid off of Corrie and Dinnerladies:


That's who she reminded me of!   It's been bothering me the last few weeks.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Gorgeous, intelligent, good cook, wears a mean pair of Converse - whats not to love?


Annoying false-modest, gurning twat...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 18, 2013)

i like her


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> i like her


racist.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2013)

if they mention her sodding exams again I'm going to put my head through the screen. As if a 1st year philosophy student has exacting exams...


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 18, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> if they mention her sodding exams again I'm going to put my head through the screen. As if a 1st year philosophy student has exacting exams...



I've done her course and those exams. In the first year I had 8 hours of lectures a week plus one 1-hour tutorial. The exams were not invigilated and, as far as I can remember, no one failed.

It gets a bit harder in the second and third years.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> I've done her course and those exams. In the first year I had 8 hours of lectures a week plus one 1-hour tutorial. The exams were not invigilated and, as far as I can remember, no one failed.
> 
> It gets a bit harder in the second and third years.


Very few unis make their humanities students do anything other than pass/fail in their first year. In something as waffle-tastic as philosophy that means basically showing up and writing your name on the paper. 

I mean the others all have bloody jobs and kids, ffs.


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2013)

I think you all might be right and I have a bit of crush on Ruby. She is annoying and her 'oh this old thing I knocked up' act probably is false.

I still don't like Christine though and now Marty has reminded me of the whatsherface and Daniel Craig thing. Thanks Marty.

wiskey, I can't remember what happened with Ruby


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2013)

And yeah, Hollybollocks is well creepy around her. He's stares a little too long.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 19, 2013)

Poor Ruby. Some people just have naturally grumpy faces


----------



## Espresso (Sep 19, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> if they mention her sodding exams again I'm going to put my head through the screen. As if a 1st year philosophy student has exacting exams...



Whatsisbob from last year with the natty Fair Isle pullovers halfway through a medical degree, wasn't he?
And the man who won was doing his finals in law.
And even though I've done neither of those, I daresay they are both a bit more of a hassle than being a first year in anything.


----------



## alexjr (Sep 19, 2013)

Loved the look of Beca’s Tiered Macaroon and Sugar Dough Biscuits, but Paul said the biscuits were not right. They can be tricky to bake but I found a useful tip: http://goo.gl/PKACqI


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2013)

FiFi said:


> That's who she reminded me of!   It's been bothering me the last few weeks.


 
Me too!
Thanks for putting me out of my misery mrsfran


----------



## trashpony (Sep 19, 2013)

OMG of course! Ann Reid - it's been bugging me for ages 

Talking of annoying, when did macaroons become _macarons_? I'm sure they were called macaroons 3 weeks' ago when I got lured into this by my evil mother but now they are _macarons_. 

Pretentious creepy silverback


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Stigmata (Sep 20, 2013)

trashpony said:


> OMG of course! Ann Reid - it's been bugging me for ages
> 
> Talking of annoying, when did macaroons become _macarons_? I'm sure they were called macaroons 3 weeks' ago when I got lured into this by my evil mother but now they are _macarons_.
> 
> Pretentious creepy silverback



To my surprise they're not the same


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a bit of a crush on Frances. She just seems so lovely. Her bakes are always fun and I think Hollybastard is being a bit mean to her. 

After I read Ruby's blog I nearly went and baked a cake just to see if I could be so up my own arse in trying to describe it on my blog. But then I realised I don't have a blog.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 20, 2013)

I've started making lots of focaccia based on a recipe by the illustrious mrsfran. I think that's more my scene than cakes and biscuits


----------



## such and such (Sep 20, 2013)

I think Ruby's beautiful and seems to be quiet talented but she reminds of the kind of friend you have in high school who constantly complains about horrid they look even though they are much better looking than their peers without even trying. The whining doesn't make you seem humble, just needy.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 20, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I have a bit of a crush on Frances. She just seems so lovely. Her bakes are always fun and I think Hollybastard is being a bit mean to her.


Her intricate plans are just the wrong side of twee, I reckon.


> After I read Ruby's blog I nearly went and baked a cake just to see if I could be so up my own arse in trying to describe it on my blog. But then I realised I don't have a blog.



Wait, she has a twatty blog? How blatantly are they trying to position her/is she trying to position herself for a media career?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 20, 2013)

I think they all have blogs/twitter accounts


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 20, 2013)

Nearly all of them have blogs / twitter accounts, Lo Siento. I think they even get help to set one up if that's what they want to do.


----------



## such and such (Sep 20, 2013)

Kimberly and Glen are my favourite at the moment.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 20, 2013)

That was one shit Dalek


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> That was one shit Dalek


Looked better than what I could manage but I think the fact that food is for tasting, not just looking at, completely slipped his mind. Inedible parts? Edible glue? Hmmm...


----------



## Hulot (Sep 24, 2013)

I anticipate there'll be comments on here about Howard's hemp, so I'll just get in first.

Er, a hemp tea loaf, eh?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2013)

They all seemed to have a mare on the fruit loaf - difficult to see who is ahead tonight


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2013)

Gwan Ruby


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2013)

They'd better not chuck Howard off. I will be furious!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2013)

Howard is ace


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone like sweet loaves? Except for brioches


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Does anyone like sweet loaves? Except for brioches



Have you not seen all the Soreen love in the "What's for dinner/lunch/breakfast" threads on here? 
Urban seems to be Soreenophile Central.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Does anyone like sweet loaves? Except for brioches


mrs21 loves them - I have them occasionally if she leaves any


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2013)

oh Glenn


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 24, 2013)

fuck off ruby. and when you get there, turn around, come back, and fuck right off all over again.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2013)

Howard to go, Ruby to win


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't understand why ya'll hate Ruby - yes a miserable beautiful girl, but seems pretty good at baking


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 24, 2013)

it's the affected false modesty. it's intensely annoying.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2013)

I think Glenn is off


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Howard to go, Ruby to win


I BLAME YOU FOR THIS.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2013)

no way Howard   I think Glenn should have done - shoddy work today


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I BLAME YOU FOR THIS.


 I shoulder full responsibility


----------



## Santino (Sep 24, 2013)

HOWARD! NOOOOOO!


----------



## Hulot (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm really going to miss Howard.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 24, 2013)

glenn has been on borrowed time for weeks, but that suits me cos i love him!

ruby makes me punchy.  it's her langourous, frail wristed, jutting chin willowyness, in combination with her false modesty. it seems so studied.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2013)

Awww, poor Howard. Sorry to see him go but I think it was about his time. I thought Glenn was going to squeeze the life out of him there at the end. Lovely Glenn.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2013)

I do like Glenn - but he was sooooo  lucky tonight - it might be the kick up the arse he needs to win


----------



## madamv (Sep 24, 2013)

I had better reign it in. My 10 yr old is shouting at ruby now.   Oh really ruby, is it rubbish is it? Oh ruby, look shocked for the camera. 

Aw, Howard went to hug Paul and he turned him down


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2013)

Paul is a tit.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 24, 2013)

Hulot said:


> I'm really going to miss Howard.



his stuff always seemed worthy but boring tbf. but glenn dodged another bullet


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 25, 2013)

A second poor week for Kimberley. I'm glad betting isn't available, coz I'd likely be about to lose a fortune.

Poor Howard, you weren't the Brendan people expected you to be...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 25, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I hope ruby wins just to annoy the posters on here


closer and closer...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2013)

A visitor arrived just as they were judging the final task  what bad form!! 

Anyway I missed the last few minutes ... I take it Howard went? I had presumed it would be Glenn 

And trashpony you can't beat a good Jamaican bunloaf! toasted with butter mmmmm


----------



## Looby (Sep 25, 2013)

I watched this late as I was waiting for Mr s so I really appreciated one of my friends spilling the beans on fucking Facebook. : ( 

I missed the Howard not hugging Paul thing, that's a bit silly. Glenn should have gone though, he's had a really bad couple of weeks. 

Trashy-I love fruit loaf, toasted with butter and sometimes jam.  Mmmmm : )


----------



## madamv (Sep 25, 2013)

Howard went to hug Paul goodbye and Paul shook his hand ...    Its an ariel shot right at the end.   And yes, Glenn should have gone I couldnt decide between them.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 25, 2013)

The whole hemp scene had me laughing. Mary isn't really so naive, is she? Everyone else seemed wise as to where hemp actually comes from.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 25, 2013)

Bara Brith. Toasted teacakes. Banana and Pecan bread. And oh yes, Soreen. Mmmmmmmm

I'm going to miss Howard. I was disappointed in Kimberleys reaction to Glenns baking disaster. I know it's a competition but show some empathy, you're a health professional!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 25, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I do like Glenn - but he was sooooo  lucky tonight - it might be the kick up the arse he needs to win


First time he does something small, and he fucks it up!


----------



## nagapie (Sep 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Does anyone like sweet loaves? Except for brioches



Are you crazy?! Tea loaves are delicious. And cinnamon buns. Yummmm. 

Isn't Ruby just a teenager. You guys are harsh. I only hate her because she's thin, beautiful and talented.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> show some empathy, you're a health professional!



 you've clearly never spent time with any paramedics


----------



## Looby (Sep 25, 2013)

madamv said:


> Howard went to hug Paul goodbye and Paul shook his hand ...    Its an ariel shot right at the end.   And yes, Glenn should have gone I couldnt decide between them.



 Oh I see, read that the wrong way round. 
What a dick!


----------



## Remus Harbank (Sep 25, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Are you crazy?! Tea loaves are delicious. And cinnamon buns. Yummmm.
> 
> Isn't Ruby just a teenager. You guys are harsh. I only hate her because she's thin, beautiful and talented.


She's unbearable with all that fake 'I didn't know if I was good enough for this' coquettish bs. But then Mr Hollywood seems to be in love with her. The whole show sucks this year. Tea loaves and starry wanna be masterbakers whose baking is all style and no substance. Ugly television without the fun. Only Perkins saves it from being a total disaster.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't hate Ruby, but she can be bloody annoying. Hopefully it is because she's young (is she?) and she'll grow out of the fake modesty bollocks.

I think Kimberley ran off after Glenn's disaster because she felt guilty for having told him to tip them out, rather than because she didn't care!


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 25, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> She's unbearable with all that fake 'I didn't know if I was good enough for this' coquettish bs. But then Mr Hollywood seems to be in love with her. The whole show sucks this year. Tea loaves and starry wanna be masterbakers whose baking is all style and no substance. Ugly television without the fun. Only Perkins saves it from being a total disaster.



Rubbish. The only thing wrong this year is that the standard of baking is a little lower (with one or two exceptions) and there aren't as many shots of rabbits, squirrels etc.

Paul Hollywood stares at everyone in a creepy manner, that's just his style. I don't think he singles out Ruby at all, and in general when he praises her it's in tandem with Mary.

As for Ruby, maybe it's not false modesty. Why assume the worst about people? Plenty of competent, successful people are wracked with self-doubt.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it's utterly contrived.  Have a look at her blog for the biggest load of pretentious crap ever.  She seems to be getting on Mary's nerves too.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 25, 2013)

She's only 20. She's a child.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 25, 2013)

Cinnamon buns are good. Tea loaves are only good smothered in butter, which rather defeats the point 

Yes, I agree with you zoooo - I think Kimberley was horrified rather than being mean


----------



## gosub (Sep 25, 2013)

susie12 said:


> I think it's utterly contrived.  Have a look at her blog for the biggest load of pretentious crap ever.  She seems to be getting on Mary's nerves too.




blog is empty. clearly not handling the trolls that well.  Don't like her but ffs I thought the program was bad enough for taking the fun out of cooking, but public take shit to another level.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh dear.  That's a bit unfair on her.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 25, 2013)

Bara Brith, fucking lovely


----------



## Hulot (Sep 25, 2013)

http://uk.omg.yahoo.com/gossip/the-...tter-feud-deletes-recipes-blog-095806308.html
http://uk.omg.yahoo.com/gossip/the-...tter-feud-deletes-recipes-blog-095806308.html


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> you've clearly never spent time with any paramedics



There's how you behave, and how you behave on camera


----------



## Saffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I've just caught up, aww Howard! 

Glenn needs to pull his socks up, did he just say 'what a bunch of ugly nuns?' 

Ruby is such a dick.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2013)

Hulot said:


> http://uk.omg.yahoo.com/gossip/the-...tter-feud-deletes-recipes-blog-095806308.html


haha Bravo!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 25, 2013)

Hulot said:


> http://uk.omg.yahoo.com/gossip/the-...tter-feud-deletes-recipes-blog-095806308.html



I'm sick of her antics too, but good on her in this case.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 26, 2013)

I hadn't had TV (or like, proper Internet) since the second episode. I am all caught up now tho. Which is nice seeing as I can't get hold of celebrity masterchef  anyway

I like kimberley and the Welsh woman (name?). And Glenn makes me laugh but he probably should have gone by now really. 

Poor er, presentation one (name?) with the tea and not doing an icing sugar decoration on top and then it didn't look great. Awww 



I'm trying not to be so annoyed by ruby. She's really annoying though.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't watched any previous series, but I'm really enjoying this one, albeit difficult to watch whilst trying to give up sugar.

Someone I knew was in the Great Sewing Bee and I got upset when they started slagging her off on the interweb.  This makes me bite my tongue about Ruby!  She's has made some excellent stuff and is only 21.

I think I want Kimberley to win, although she's had a couple of bad weeks recently.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Someone I knew was in the Great Sewing Bee and I got upset when they started slagging her off on the interweb.  This makes me bite my tongue about Ruby!  She's has made some excellent stuff and is only 21.



Oh I'm sure she's delightful in real life  ... It's just irritating me that every week she manages to look like the whole experience is a drag and she's massively under-prepared, and she _could_ be doing so much better if only ... and her self depreciation really grinds. 

But get a few gins in her and I bet she actually smiles!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

she just comes across as someone who lacks a little bit of self confidence.
its amazing what people read in to her character


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> she just comes across as someone who lacks a little bit of self confidence.
> its amazing what people read in to her character



I'm not reading anything into her character, it's just like there's this big doormat over her actually enjoying it ... like I said, remove the inhibitions and she's probably great fun.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I'm not reading anything into her character, it's just like there's this big doormat over her actually enjoying it ... like I said, remove the inhibitions and she's probably great fun.


that wasn't aimed specifically at you, btw


----------



## gosub (Sep 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Oh I'm sure she's delightful in real life  ... It's just irritating me that every week she manages to look like the whole experience is a drag and she's massively under-prepared, and she _could_ be doing so much better if only ... and her self depreciation really grinds.
> 
> But get a few gins in her and I bet she actually smiles!




tbf the under prepare thing was during exams which in vt terms finished last week, still got the its a disaster but that too should stop after Mary Berry told here not to, still probably got Hollywood and Ruby told to get a room left in her arsenal


----------



## gosub (Sep 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I'm not reading anything into her character, it's just like there's this big doormat over her actually enjoying it ... like I said, remove the inhibitions and she's probably great fun.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2013)

^^^^ superb  Not seen that!

http://themanyfacesofrubytandoh.tumblr.com/


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2013)

Caught up last night.  Glad Glen stayed in although it was by the skin of his teeth, I can't see him surviving another week which is a shame as I love him.  

Kimberley's smile makes me grin every time.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Caught up last night.  Glad Glen stayed in although it was by the skin of his teeth, I can't see him surviving another week which is a shame as I love him.



He seems to be making a lot of mistakes. Bit too cocky without seemingly having the skills to back it up.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> I'm contractually obliged to support Ruby as she is studying the same subject at the same uni that I did. But I don't like her very much. Christine all the way for me, even though she really, really reminds me of Anne Reid off of Corrie and Dinnerladies:



Thanks for this - it had been bugging me for weeks that she really looked like an actress but I couldn't remember who!  I love Christine and want her to win.  She's so quietly efficient and nice.  When Ali left she told him she'd be very cross if he didn't keep in touch.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 30, 2013)

Shouldn't this be called The Great British Standing in a Field Cry Off.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> she just comes across as someone who lacks a little bit of self confidence.
> its amazing what people read in to her character


People who genuinely lack confidence don't enter televised baking competitions, generally speaking.
I mean, even if my baking was absolutely perfect (and I reckon with a little bit more focus I'd be better than some of the ones who lasted a few rounds), there's no way I'd go on TV to have it judged by Paul, Mary and the nation.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 1, 2013)

Omg! Pastry marathon!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2013)

Ruby has a cat called Rupert. I like her a bit more now.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

already in with a 'i'm not feeling too confident today'

blech.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the idea of using a blow torch to hide a crack in his pudding.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> already in with a 'i'm not feeling too confident today'
> 
> blech.



She did however SMILE!!! very very briefly, whilst being characteristically self depreciating


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

kimberly there with a 5 star fucking game-face. FINISH THEM!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 1, 2013)

I have deliberately never learned how to make choux pastry in case I'm tempted to try and live purely on a diet of profiteroles


----------



## Saffy (Oct 1, 2013)

God yes, I've eaten a profiterole pyramid when pregnant many times. If I could be arsed to make them, I'd never stop!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 1, 2013)

I smell an all female Bake off from next week...


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2013)

Choux is actually not that hard to make. It's got this legend around it that it's impossible but it's really not. Your arm does ache afterwards though. 

I've made proper puff pastry too (ie what they're doing now, not rough puff) and THAT is a faff. And really makes you aware how much butter there is in it


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> I smell an all female Bake off from next week...


Glenn could be off


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

sling yer dough hook, glen.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Glenn could be off



Yes, reckon he's off.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2013)

he's gawn!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2013)

I wish every now and then Mel could come to my house and tell me to get a ruddy grip.


----------



## Epico (Oct 1, 2013)

"I've never eaten a nun before" 

I wanna be mates with Mel & Sue.


----------



## Hulot (Oct 1, 2013)

"The Suet Crisis" was my favourite line.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 1, 2013)

i'll miss glenn loads but he's had it coming for a while now.


----------



## aqua (Oct 1, 2013)

As mrsfran says it's very very easy to make choux pastry. I've made profiteroles with maple cream too and they were to die for 

Glenn had to go tonight, guess I'm not rooting for either Christine or the one I can't remember the name of


----------



## colacubes (Oct 1, 2013)

Glenn 

He was my fave.  I am now switching my allegiance to Welsh maverick Becca


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2013)

I think Frances might be the fave now - but I'd like Becca to win


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't mind who wins now as long as it's not Kimberley. She really gets on my nerves with her fake humility......her food looks good though!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 1, 2013)

aqua said:


> As mrsfran says it's very very easy to make choux pastry. I've made profiteroles with maple cream too and they were to die for



Go. Away.... You aren't helping!!

And I want kimberley or becca to win.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 1, 2013)

I still think it's between Ruby and Kimberley, despite Christine's clawing back in the last three weeks or so. Frances has been fortunate so far in that where she's gone all out on bling and fucked up on food someone else has just plain fucked up on food. Becca, although there is nothing wrong with her food, isn't setting the tent alight.

When it comes to the final three (R, K and C I have little doubt) where originality and over-the-topness are key, Christine's granny's recpies just aren't going to cut it. That might be unjust - Hollybollocks would have wolfed down her spotted dick ahead of any of the fancy shit everyone else did this evo quite clearly - but that's how its played at the very end.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 2, 2013)

There is such a thing as maple cream? 

I think I like Kimberley best. Although every time I see her name I hear Victoria Wood saying it in something from the 80s.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I think I like Kimberley best. Although every time I see her name I hear Victoria Wood saying it in something from the 80s.


Not just me then! 
It's from her "An Audience with...." programme. She comes on stage in a mac and and yellow beret looking gormless, in search of her friend Kimberley. Kimberley we learn, is reeeeeeally, reaaaaally tall, has trouble finding clothes to fit and that she has pierced nipples because that was only as far as the peircing dude could reach. Kimberely has apparently had five pints tonight. Miss Wood is a bit scandalised by this. Five Pints! Eeeek! Five pints. Of sherry.  She ends her monologue not having found Kimberely and by realising that all of the people in the audience are not her fellow customers in the queue at The Wimpy. 

Aww, poor Glenn. I'll miss him, I thought he was great, but it was his time to go. Can't see who'll be next as they all seem pretty good now. So I kind of hope someone has a bit of a nightmare next week, to make it easier to pick who goes.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 2, 2013)

Kimberley is like a head girl at school. There is something slightly professional about her, not in a good way.


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Go. Away.... You aren't helping!!


 make them 


zoooo said:


> There is such a thing as maple cream?


Yep, mascarpone and maple syrup, inside the profiteroles, with a mapley caramel sauce over the top/for dunking purposes. Mmmmmmm


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

kimberly haterz iz jokez.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Becca is my new fave now Howard is gone.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2013)

aqua said:


> make them
> Yep, mascarpone and maple syrup, inside the profiteroles, with a mapley caramel sauce over the top/for dunking purposes. Mmmmmmm



I think I shall put you on ignore!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2013)

I did like Kimberley but she's not as loveable as Becca or Frances. I think Frances might do it because of her ability to make food that looks good as well as tastes good.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 2, 2013)

Ruby is just an annoying whinger. She's one of those people who, before an exam, go on about how badly they are going to do because they have only done x amount of revision (where x = twice the amount of revision you planned to do, and 8 times the amount you actually did).


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

oy!

#461


----------



## Idaho (Oct 2, 2013)

What happened to junior bake off? They had it in 2011 but not last year. My kids are really amazed by it. They couldn't believe that the kids on it were just normal and not actors.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

i'm not sure i'd let axe-murderer eyes anywhere near my kids.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 2, 2013)

Er... Ok


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2013)

Idaho said:


> Ruby is just an annoying whinger. She's one of those people who, before an exam, go on about how badly they are going to do because they have only done x amount of revision (where x = twice the amount of revision you planned to do, and 8 times the amount you actually did).


Everything she says is negative.  If she could just open her mouth once and say something that isn't a whiny-moan, she'd get on better in the world.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 2, 2013)

And stop pouting at lech face Paul.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 2, 2013)

"I'd have it, if it was on the menu" Or words very similar from Paul to Ruby last night.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 2, 2013)

susie12 said:


> And stop pouting at lech face Paul.


She strikes me as one of those women who play the pouty helpless female card a lot.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 2, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Not just me then!
> It's from her "An Audience with...." programme. She comes on stage in a mac and and yellow beret looking gormless, in search of her friend Kimberley. Kimberley we learn, is reeeeeeally, reaaaaally tall, has trouble finding clothes to fit and that she has pierced nipples because that was only as far as the peircing dude could reach. Kimberely has apparently had five pints tonight. Miss Wood is a bit scandalised by this. Five Pints! Eeeek! Five pints. Of sherry.  She ends her monologue not having found Kimberely and by realising that all of the people in the audience are not her fellow customers in the queue at The Wimpy.



Oh my god so it is. I bloody love Victoria Wood.



aqua said:


> make them
> Yep, mascarpone and maple syrup, inside the profiteroles, with a mapley caramel sauce over the top/for dunking purposes. Mmmmmmm


Cor blimey. *dribble*


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2013)

I've cooled a bit on Kimberley.  Dunno why.  


I genuinely think any of them could win this.  They're all massively inconsistent, is the main thing.   So Christine might be excellent but then she comes last in the technical...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> "I'd have it, if it was on the menu" Or words very similar from Paul to Ruby last night.


----------



## Diddly Squat (Oct 2, 2013)

wiskey said:


> ^^^^ superb  Not seen that!
> 
> http://themanyfacesofrubytandoh.tumblr.com/


That's just creepy


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

amazing!

i love the internet.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Everything she says is negative.  If she could just open her mouth once and say something that isn't a whiny-moan, she'd get on better in the world.



I think that she's one of those people who get on just famously despite her lack of sunny disposition


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Glenn
> 
> He was my fave.  I am now switching my allegiance to Welsh maverick Becca



This is me.  

I think Kimberly has a good chance as she has been the most consistent, but Becca has my vote.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 3, 2013)

Kimberley deserves to win, but i like Becca and Frances best. Christine is fine but comes fourth imo. Ruby can bugger off.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 3, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I've cooled a bit on Kimberley.  Dunno why.



i think she's just too consistent without being really really lovely (she's nice enough like, but so professional it brings out the indifference in us).


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 3, 2013)

becca's my new favourite, which prolly guarantees she'll be out next week...


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 3, 2013)

I would go drinking with becca.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 3, 2013)

Ah, but whose restaurant/tea and cake shop would you go to?


----------



## gosub (Oct 5, 2013)

Well would be between Kimberly and Ruth coz they both have proper tidy skills across the range, Kimberly would edge it for embracing the revolutionary concept of having tables


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm increasingly negative about Kimberely, she's so bloody grammar school head girl - it's so easy and I'm so brilliant at it - I know they're all competitive but she's just too much -  I just can't wish her any goodwill any more. 

I'm team Beca now. Which means she'll be out next week.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 5, 2013)

So everyone's rooting for the underdog, Beca. She's probably the weakest baker left. I've enjoyed watching the series but can't say I care who wins, none of them stand out as bakers or personalities.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think she's the weakest, her suet pudding looked divine last week.  I think Francis is prob least consistent but really any of them could take it.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 5, 2013)

nagapie said:


> So everyone's rooting for the underdog, Beca. She's probably the weakest baker left. I've enjoyed watching the series but can't say I care who wins, none of them stand out as bakers or personalities.


I don't know if she's the weakest baker. She might not give the presentation bollocks quite as much of time and attention and she might focus more on trad baking rather than "innovative" stuff - in my book I think I'd rather eat her food than I would the others (perhaps with the exception of Christine).

As a result she probably won't get to the final. Which is sort of a shame as we know from last year that all you have to do is get to the final and it becomes a bit of a crapshoot.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think that's true of Beca. I think last week, technical, was one of the couple of good rounds she's had. Otherwise somethings always been a bit off with her bakes. I don't think it's because she does more rustic stuff.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 8, 2013)

Frances' show stopper sounds good.

Ruby won the blind test again! 

I think Christine will be going out tonight.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 8, 2013)

Missed half of it but I hope Becca doesn't go!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think Christine will go


----------



## Saffy (Oct 8, 2013)

Style over substance again for poor old Frances.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## wiskey (Oct 8, 2013)

paulhackett said:


>


Mary without makeup?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I hope ruby wins just to annoy the posters on here


closer and closer..


----------



## Looby (Oct 8, 2013)

Me and the Mr were chuffed when Christine's name was called out, I really dislike her.

But, everyone was really upset and she seems very popular with Mel and Sue and the other bakers so maybe I have misjudged her...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> closer and closer..


she might just do it - which would piss off head girl Kimberley tbf


----------



## susie12 (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought Kimberley's toadstool cake was great, much better than Ruby's and Ruby's loaf was crap.  Definite favouritism.  I felt sorry for Becca last night and glad she didn't go.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2013)

susie12 said:


> I thought Kimberley's toadstool cake was great, much better than Ruby's and Ruby's loaf was crap.  Definite favouritism.  I felt sorry for Becca last night and glad she didn't go.


Yeah, I thought Ruby's shed looked a bit crap tbh


----------



## wiskey (Oct 9, 2013)

marty21 said:


> she might just do it - which would piss off head girl Kimberley tbf


I really don't get that from her


----------



## cesare (Oct 9, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I really don't get that from her


Me neither


----------



## Santino (Oct 9, 2013)

paulhackett said:


>


 Heh heh, people _do_ get old don't they! Well observed.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2013)

^I think that's meant to be Ruby. Don't really see it myself


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 9, 2013)

Christine was the right one to go but i did like her. 

really annoyed that Ruby continues to be whiny and sadly continues to do well. even when she has a bad bake, she will then have a good one in the same week so gets through. she did have the only showstopper that they thought tasted good but overall she wasn't the best this week i don't think.

Frances is in real danger next week.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Oct 9, 2013)

i find this year's bakeoff terribly boring. the beeb should give it a break for a couple of years or so…


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 9, 2013)

Mrs Sprocket sent me a text to say she just saw this bloke in Doncaster and couldn't think where she knew him from, he nodded and said hello, so did my wife and then realised it was Howard!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 9, 2013)

I appreciate that Ruby lacks confidence, but you'd really think by now she would have realised she can't be that bad if she's made through to the semis.  It also annoys me that every week she says she'll be more confident and then as soon as they turn up to see her stuff she's all 'oh it's so awful' - fuck off.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> i find this year's bakeoff terribly boring. the beeb should give it a break for a couple of years or so…


Its just some people doing a bit of cooking. Its not going to have many car chases and explosions.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 9, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I appreciate that Ruby lacks confidence, but you'd really think by now she would have realised she can't be that bad if she's made through to the semis.  It also annoys me that every week she says she'll be more confident and then as soon as they turn up to see her stuff she's all 'oh it's so awful' - fuck off.


She was right in her negative appraisal of her bread this time, though. That grey haired sleezy fella agreed.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 9, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Mrs Sprocket sent me a text to say she just saw this bloke in Doncaster and couldn't think where she knew him from, he nodded and said hello, so did my wife and then realised it was Howard!



You can meet Howard in the Winter Gardens in Sheffield this Friday at 10am - where he'll be sharing his 'recipe for success' apparently. (According to @SheffCouncil)


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 9, 2013)

Sadly brother I will be having to go to work to earn a crust.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 9, 2013)

I just caught this last one and didn't actually find ruby annoying. I've decided to always watch directly after TOWIE.


----------



## Epico (Oct 9, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> I just caught this last one and didn't actually find ruby annoying. I've decided to always watch directly after TOWIE.



You could watch Silence of the Lambs after TOWIE and sit their thinking 'Aw, Lecter's just a wee bit misunderstood'.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah he's just experimenting with different ingredients.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 9, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I just think Hollywood has lost all rights to brutally mash peoples 'bakes' apart. Once it was his haughty 'I have achieved all a baker can and more' aloofness that allowed him to get away with it. Now it's just *the bitter cake smashing of a disgraced love rat*. He is a spent force.


For some reason this quote keeps coming back to me...


----------



## such and such (Oct 10, 2013)

Star baker my backside.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 10, 2013)

I want her to get her own tv show out of it.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 10, 2013)

I really want Kimberley to win. All her dishes have been interesting enough for me to want to try them. Killer smile too.


----------



## madamv (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't mind who wins now.  Ruby still is as irritating as ever but now my 10 yr old is shouting at the tv I have decided to reign it in a bit 

Anyone but ruby to win....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am warming to ruby


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I am warming to ruby


Why?

Is it that sulky pout?


----------



## such and such (Oct 10, 2013)

Out of all the things baked this week I really wanted to try the potato focaccia for some reason. Ruby did smile a bit in the first half of this weeks episode which is something I guess. I dunno why they were praising how her 3D cake looked when they made fun of Becca's though.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 13, 2013)

Kimberly is amazing


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Why?
> 
> Is it that sulky pout?


the sulky pout has nothing to do with it


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 13, 2013)

marty21 said:


> the sulky pout has nothing to do with it


Is it the wide eyes?


----------



## Harryboi (Oct 15, 2013)

I really cant stand her. if she was a bit happier she might be ok but she always says "oh its awful oh its terrible oh its blah blah blah. then when she gets a compliment from Paul /flirt she gets that stupid crack in her mouth and she just knows it. like people that know they are good looking and know it. thats my issue anyway


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2013)

Spotted this quality article in the Metro on the way to wok today

http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/15/great...hollywood-i-fancy-kimberley-not-ruby-4147029/


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Team Ruby


----------



## Saffy (Oct 15, 2013)

Omg, I'm behind time as I'm having to wait for my daughter to get out of the shower and the small boy to stop watching a Minecraft youtube video. 
I not watching it at real time!


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 15, 2013)

Kimberley is so fucking smug. May her pastry burn to a crisp!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2013)

so pleased for frances getting that praise.  hers just looked awesome!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2013)

missing the first half of the footie for this!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 15, 2013)

marty21 said:


> missing the first half of the footie for this!



absolutely.. got your priorities in order


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Kimberley is so fucking smug. May her pastry burn to a crisp!


You aren't the first person to say that but I still don't get it. 

I wouldn't mind if she won, or Becca ... or indeed Frances ... 

Yup, Anyone But Ruby!


----------



## Hulot (Oct 15, 2013)

Me too. (ETA - about the football)

This technical does not look easy in the least.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyway wtf are they making  I was doing the washing and missed the beginning


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2013)

I want to slap Ruby in the face!!!


----------



## Hulot (Oct 15, 2013)

Ooh, it has problems!


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 15, 2013)

Gwaan Frances!


----------



## clicker (Oct 15, 2013)

i'd be quite happy with the bits they're chopping off.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby might be out  Frances looks strong, and Kimberley - I think Becca looks a bit dodgy as well -


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2013)

Banana was never a good choice tbh.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2013)

FIX!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2013)

blimey - Ruby survived! #teamruby


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 15, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## moomoo (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh God. We've got to look at Ruby's miserable face for another week. I really hoped she was going. She makes me cross.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2013)

#teamRuby


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 15, 2013)

Frances just has to up her flavours and she'll outclass the competition. #teamFrances #smugKimberley #stroppyRuby


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Frances could win tbf - I've a feeling Kimberley might do it - but they are all winners really


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 15, 2013)

all of them except ruby  the way she talks is so fucking annoying, like she can't even be arsed to open her mouth properly to whinge


----------



## Saffy (Oct 15, 2013)

If ever there was a face that wants slapping, Ruby has it.

Poor Becca.  

I've gone off Kimberly now, she's a bit smug.

Frances to win!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think Becca would be great to get drunk with


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 15, 2013)

btw i don't feel entirely comfortable slagging off someone on a public forum who's worst crime is to appear on a cooking programme but i just can't bear the sight/sound of her. mr b said he wouldn't mind so much if she didn't act like she was giving birth every time she knocks out half a dozen scones


----------



## zoooo (Oct 15, 2013)

I quite liked Ruby this week, when she grumpily said she was adding more saffron just to spite Paul, 'cos he didn't think it would work.

I want an opera cake please.


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2013)

Bye Becca. : ( I think I'd have been sad whoever went this week.

It's odd as for someone who can develop irrational loathing for anyone, I can't get worked up about Ruby. I do see what's irritating about her and she annoyed me initially but not now.

I feel a bit sorry for her as she's getting such a kicking. 

I really like Kimberley but she is smug. She has good reason though, she's very good. 

Frances was great tonight. Her canapés and opera cake looked fantastic.


----------



## madamv (Oct 15, 2013)

You're going soft in your old age


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2013)

who got star baker?


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2013)

madamv said:


> You're going soft in your old age



I'm really not, I guess I don't really like Bake Off beef. It's a nice show with cake and squirrels. That's why I felt guilty for not liking Christine. 
: o


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> who got star baker?



Kimberley.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I'm really not, I guess I don't really like Bake Off beef. It's a nice show with cake and squirrels. That's why I felt guilty for not liking Christine.
> : o



I actively enjoy being irrationally wound up by Ruby's very existence. I thought I'd grow to like her but nope, I still loathe her for no apparent reason at all.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 15, 2013)

Now I've doomed Beca I'm dooming Frances. If she can nail the flavours she's hands down the most creative original baker.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2013)

i can't get over how gorgeous her canapes looked.  she could charge a fortune for those as a celebrity-level caterer.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 16, 2013)

Kimberley deserves to win, but if Ruby snatches a victory it should be good for a laugh on here so i'm with marty21


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm reminded of Michel Roux Jnr and Oli


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd like to see Ruby the paranoid baking android win just for the lulz to be honest. She's a pain in the arse, but it's not like she's in denial about it & I did laugh when she asked Mel for a good talking-to a few weeks back. If you treat the constant streams of self-depreciation as Fast Show-style catchphrases it all gets a lot more bearable. There's a fair bit of sly humour to her.

Kimberley should really win as the best all-rounder, but some of Francis' presentations have looked absolutely mindblowing. Ruby's more of a baker than a stylist which is fair enough, but she does tend to wing it a bit too much.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I'd like to see Ruby the paranoid baking android win just for the lulz to be honest. She's a pain in the arse, but it's not like she's in denial about it & I did laugh when she asked Mel for a good talking-to a few weeks back. If you treat the constant streams of self-depreciation as Fast Show-style catchphrases it all gets a lot more bearable. There's a fair bit of sly humour to her.
> 
> Kimberley should really win as the best all-rounder, but some of Francis' presentations have looked absolutely mindblowing. Ruby's more of a baker than a stylist which is fair enough, but she does tend to wing it a bit too much.


I don't think she is winging it. I think thats just her putting her self down.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 16, 2013)

Got forced to watch this last night but despite my best efforts I got drawn in. Mrs SFM hates Ruby with a passion - she says she's like a sulky teenager who's been told she's grounded and suspects Paul Hollywood of thinking with his cock when judging her baking. For my money, it's Kimberley all the way (watched half and episode and I'm an expert already...)


----------



## moomoo (Oct 16, 2013)

It would be a travesty if Ruby won! It would make me so cross. Frances to win.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah.  I reckon I'm team francis too.   So long as the stuff doesn't actually taste horrible, I'm more interested in the look of most baked products anyway.   I eat with my eyes.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-i-think-kimberleys-far-prettier-8881047.html

and a slightly less "sober" version from the Express ("sizzling chemistry" indeed..):

http://www.express.co.uk/news/showb...ollywood-insists-I-m-not-sweet-on-Ruby-Tandoh


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll stick with kimberley


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I don't think she is winging it. I think thats just her putting her self down.


It's really boring hearing her say 'well I don't normally make stuff like this' about everything! It's a baking programme, you should know the basics of most of it and anyway you rarely fuck it up and when you do nobody seems to notice!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 16, 2013)

It's like the kids I was at school with, who used to go in for tests and say how they hadn't done any revision, and afterwards say how it had gone really badly... And then get straight A grades.  After the first time you think "what a nice surprise for them", but after the second you realise they're trying to be popular or fish for complements or something, and from then on every time they say it you just want to smack them in their stupid lying mouths.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> It's like the kids I was at school with, who used to go in for tests and say how they hadn't done any revision, and afterwards say how it had gone really badly... And then get straight A grades.  After the first time you think "what a nice surprise for them", but after the second you realise they're trying to be popular or fish for complements or something, and from then on every time they say it you just want to smack them in their stupid lying mouths.



Oh man, I had a friend like that at school.  I remember distinctly us all consoling her after her interview for Cambridge  as it had gone so dreadfully and she messed it up (just like her GCSEs and A Levels ).  Of course she got an offer for 2 Es   I wonder what happened to her?

Anyway, team Frances for me now.  

I'm gutted for Becca.  Particularly as I discovered that she is local to where I grew up from reading the local paper at my Mum's last week.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes I liked Becca and thought they were very harsh on her last week and this week. 

Ruby just gets more and more irritating.  Pout, sulk, dip your head, look up through your eyelashes, oh fuck off.


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2013)

Ruby reminds me of Princess Diana.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 16, 2013)

cesare said:


> Ruby reminds me of Princess Diana.



The People's Patissiere?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> It's like the kids I was at school with, who used to go in for tests and say how they hadn't done any revision, and afterwards say how it had gone really badly... And then get straight A grades.  After the first time you think "what a nice surprise for them", but after the second you realise they're trying to be popular or fish for complements or something, and from then on every time they say it you just want to smack them in their stupid lying mouths.


She seems to really think that she hasn't done well, though. She is often almost in tears.
Her baking is a bit more messy looking than some of the others, but is seems to be pretty good at flavours and stuff, judging by what the two judges say.

I find it strange that a lot of people on here seem to hate her. Its an unusual reaction to someone who is unconfident and easily upset.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 16, 2013)

She reminds me of Spongebob. I like her.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 16, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I find it strange that a lot of people on here seem to hate her. Its an unusual reaction to someone who is unconfident and easily upset.



You've just been suckered in by her act..


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 16, 2013)

moomoo said:


> It would be a travesty if Ruby won! It would make me so cross. Frances to win.


Now Frances really _is _drippy. She has somehow got through to the final without us really getting any sense of who she is as a person.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> ... they hadn't done any revision...



heh this is my refrain every time she comes on


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 16, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> She seems to really think that she hasn't done well, though. She is often almost in tears.
> Her baking is a bit more messy looking than some of the others, but is seems to be pretty good at flavours and stuff, judging by what the two judges say.
> 
> I find it strange that a lot of people on here seem to hate her. Its an unusual reaction to someone who is unconfident and easily upset.


I've calmed my annoyance at her as I think she's tapped into people I've known before who act like her. So I'm reacting to them (or her as type). 
And I'm in the cake and squirrels field with sparklefish 

I like kimberley. I think she should win as she's been pretty consistently good throughout. 
Although I do wonder if they're a bit harsher on Frances because her food looks like it should taste fantastic. And I like the whole concept thing - modern and also twee. 


So yeah. I find fences quite comfy.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I find it strange that a lot of people on here seem to hate her. Its an unusual reaction to someone who is unconfident and easily upset.



I think we've been through this, I think I said that given a few gins and a spliff she's probably great fun and a lovely person but actually I'm enjoying hating her. I rarely hate anybody and certainly never people I actually meet.


----------



## Looby (Oct 16, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> You've just been suckered in by her act..



The longer it goes on, the less I think it is an act. Maybe she really is that lacking in confidence, she certainly seems to panic a lot during bakes.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 16, 2013)

I hope people who are wading in on Ruby's side realise that the "hate" (for the most part) in this case is more of a panto villain- type hate than any genuine visceral loathing.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 16, 2013)

poor Becca but she did have a bad week. if she'd have only had an ace Opera cake should could have just managed to get Ruby booted out. damn her!

so pleased for Frances though. it'd be ace if she won but realistically Kimberley deserves it. i think she's noticeably loosened up a bit actually. but i always liked her anyway.

Ruby is such a drip. i do think it is an equal combo of genuinely being upset with herself and annoying self-deprecation, but either way if she wins i will be cross. when you look at how she and Becca reacted at the end when each of them assumed they'd be going home, Becca had some dignity despite being gutted but Ruby just fell apart. i think the fact she looks SO sulky all the time is the most annoying thing about her. 

anyway, i don't think she deserves to win as she has been massively inconsistent and scraped through with a pout a number of times. i'm sure she's lovely in real life and all that but just NO.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 16, 2013)

Kimberley is far prettier he got that right to be fair


----------



## moomoo (Oct 16, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I think we've been through this, I think I said that given a few gins and a spliff she's probably great fun and a lovely person but actually I'm enjoying hating her. I rarely hate anybody and certainly never people I actually meet.



Same here. Apart from Cliff Richard.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> I hope people who are wading in on Ruby's side realise that the "hate" (for the most part) in this case is more of a panto villain- type hate than any genuine visceral loathing.


Spot on!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2013)

R4 is telling me GBBO is moving to BBC1 ...


----------



## idina (Oct 21, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-i-think-kimberleys-far-prettier-8881047.html
> 
> and a slightly less "sober" version from the Express ("sizzling chemistry" indeed..):
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/showb...ollywood-insists-I-m-not-sweet-on-Ruby-Tandoh


I have just been reading the comments on Ruby and am glad I am not the only one who is irritated by her! Is it my imagination or do I detect that Mary does not seem to say very much either good or bad about her? And .... how do we know what the results taste like, we have to take their word for it!!!!!!  As a philosophy student she should know how to 'pull the strings' emotionally! I will not be happy if she wins, but she may already have won looking at the article in he Express as they are asking her to 'do' a book!!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 21, 2013)

She'll probably have her own show soon. She and that cute boy from last year could do one together. Pretty People Making Cakes.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm only an occasional watcher, but I've always found something irritating Ruby - I'm at a loss as to why.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I find it strange that a lot of people on here seem to hate her. Its an unusual reaction to someone who is unconfident and easily upset.



Had this before, if she were unconfident and easily upset, she wouldn't be on a televised baking programme.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 21, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Had this before, if she were unconfident and easily upset, she wouldn't be on a televised baking programme.


comparatively she is.
or do you think she is playing mind games, and when she cries she is just putting it on?
you know they don't choose the best 12 bakers in the country to go on the program, they choose the ones that will make the most watchable tv..


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2013)

#teamRuby


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> or do you think she is playing mind games, and when she cries she is just putting it on?



Yes to (a) and depends on what you mean by "putting it on" for (b). I mean pretty much all of them have cried at one point or another, I don't think crying points to any particular emotional fragility - we're not in the 1950s anymore.	



> you know they don't choose the best 12 bakers in the country to go on the program, they choose the ones that will make the most watchable tv..


Yes. You don't think the act of applying to have people judge your baking on national TV implies a degree of confidence about your baking? I sure as fuck wouldn't do it, and I reckon my baking is at least up to the standards of Ali.


----------



## madamv (Oct 21, 2013)

marty21.   You make me


----------



## susie12 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think she'll win though.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2013)

susie12 said:


> I think she'll win though.



Seriously?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't think she'll win - she's too messy. And I was a bit  about her saying 'oh I don't really like doing precise stuff'. What a load of disingenuous bollocks - baking is all about precision


----------



## Espresso (Oct 21, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Seriously?


I know! They raved about that and how lovely it looked, yet slated Becca's cheese and mice cake, which I thought looked a squillion times better than the lobsided shack. Weird.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 21, 2013)

It's a fix!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 21, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I know! They raved about that and how lovely it looked, yet slated Becca's cheese and mice cake, which I thought looked a squillion times better than the lobsided shack. Weird.


The skills that it involved were much more complex.

Now, whether or not this should matter is another thing of course - really ace skills (praline, tempered chocolate etc...) might not always trump presentation or taste for me. But I can sort of see why the crap shed might be better in some ways. Mind you, using fucking poppy seeds in the number she did would not go down well on that sort of cake for me. Ffs, use rye toast or something rather than poppy seeds (not that poppy seeds don't have their place, but not on that cake for me - poor decision making).


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 21, 2013)

If ruby wins, there will be rioting on the streets


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 21, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> If ruby wins, there will be rioting on the streets



Maybe not rioting in the streets, but perhaps some heated words in the home baking aisles in Waitrose?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 21, 2013)

Frances is the one I dislike least. Hope she wins.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 21, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> The skills that it involved were much more complex.
> 
> Now, whether or not this should matter is another thing of course - really ace skills (praline, tempered chocolate etc...) might not always trump presentation or taste for me. But I can sort of see why the crap shed might be better in some ways. Mind you, using fucking poppy seeds in the number she did would not go down well on that sort of cake for me. Ffs, use rye toast or something rather than poppy seeds (not that poppy seeds don't have their place, but not on that cake for me - poor decision making).


Part of the purpose of tempering chocolate is that it looks good. Having a shiny but lop-sided shed is big fail in that regard.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

mrs21  was very disappointed earlier -  she thought  it was on tonight    the  excitement  is  building  (even  though it is  recorded and a  few TV bods already  know  the winner)


----------



## idina (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, I think the cat is out of the bag .... Raymond Blanc may have given the game away in a twitter comment! Has sparked a row amongst GBBO former contestants and Mr Hollywood - see Daily Telegraph today!  I think that we all know who he was talking about  .. !!  If all this is true then the GBBO has really gone down in my estimation and I do not think this will do Mary Berry any favours, Paul Hollywood has already ruined his reputation, without dragging Mary with him!


----------



## Sirena (Oct 22, 2013)

idina said:


> Well, I think the cat is out of the bag .... Raymond Blanc may have given the game away in a twitter comment! Has sparked a row amongst GBBO former contestants and Mr Hollywood - see Daily Telegraph today!  I think that we all know who he was talking about  .. !!  If all this is true then the GBBO has really gone down in my estimation and I do not think this will do Mary Berry any favours, Paul Hollywood has already ruined his reputation, without dragging Mary with him!


Or, perhaps, Raymond Blanc's twitter post is a set-up to get media exposure....


----------



## idina (Oct 22, 2013)

May be .... the depths they 'sink' to ..... all will be revealed tonight?  I have a feeling I will be going to bed angry!!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't want to hear any maybe spoilers. Entirely woolly conjecture only please.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 22, 2013)

I honestly think they'll struggle to give it to Ruby. Kimberley and Frances' work is just sooo much slicker.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 22, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> I honestly think they'll struggle to give it to Ruby. Kimberley and Frances' work is just sooo much slicker.


But I presume that performance in previous episodes has just decided who will reach the final and won't be taken into account for the final.  If anyone does a real blinder in the final, then they will win.  And that could be any of them.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think they're all good enough to win but would really like Kimberley to win. She's been the most consistent all the way through, always receives good praise from Mary and Paul and her recipes are always exciting enough to make you want to try 'em. Saying that... Ruby and Frances are strong competitors, Frances' bakes are always such beautiful works of art (who cares if it tastes like shit!). Bit of a shitter that details have been leaked on Twitter, though.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 22, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Bit of a shitter that details have been leaked on Twitter, though.



I bet it turns out that the tweet was a false trail and was just done for PR.  It's not as if Raymond Blanc has no contact with cooking programmes on the Beeb.  

If I was doing PR for the programme, I would love to have come up with that as an idea.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

idina said:


> Well, I think the cat is out of the bag .... Raymond Blanc may have given the game away in a twitter comment! Has sparked a row amongst GBBO former contestants and Mr Hollywood - see Daily Telegraph today!  I think that we all know who he was talking about  .. !!  If all this is true then the GBBO has really gone down in my estimation and I do not think this will do Mary Berry any favours, Paul Hollywood has already ruined his reputation, without dragging Mary with him!


or


Spoiler



The bookies had Frances as the least favourite to win. But had to close the betting after she took 90% of the bets coming in.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> or
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't mind if Ruby wins. She's got a picture from Twin Peaks as her Twitter profile, so she can't be that bad.


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

#1 I want Francis, #2 I want Kimberley. 
Francis has shown imagination and innovation throughout, although sometimes weird, never dull. Kimberley is great too - I'd be happy if either of them win. 

Tbh I find Ruby's constant negativity a bit draining, and it's getting tedious. False modesty imo.


----------



## veracity (Oct 22, 2013)

If Ruby does win, it will be a travesty. Although I have no respect for the frankly awful Hollywood anyway, I feel Mary Berry will go down in my estimation if they let it happen, Kimberley is a far superior baker.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2013)

I am stupidly excited about the final but now have to go out to a PSA meeting at school. 

All I want to do is put my jimjams on, watch GBBO and eat the cream doughnut which I've bought specially.


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh you poor thing! Can you record it,  avoid spoilers, and watch it when you get home?


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

I want cake to have with it now. I usually have a few squares of choc when watching it. Can't resist.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't forget it's on earlier tonight people!!!!


----------



## veracity (Oct 22, 2013)

Omg I have no cake. What a fool I've been.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2013)

Yup, recording and going to watching it when I get back. Might have both doughnuts as well!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Don't forget it's on earlier tonight people!!!!


Isn't it always on at 8pm?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

#TeamRuby


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

There's an extra show on before it at 7. About last year's people.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 22, 2013)

Really hoping Ruby wins now. There are some proper conspiraloons out there (not panto-loving Urbanites) & it would send them apopleptic. Anyway, she had the balls to call out the sainted Raymond Blanc on his casual misogyny, so fair play to her (I don't think RB knows the winner, by the way, he's just confused).

The betting thing that came up earlier is probably nonsense too. The odd firm might take bets on an event that's already happened for publicity or to try & extend reach, but they'll not accept much over a fiver for obvious reasons & it'll be suspended at the merest hint of trouble. Not much point in a techie or camera bod risking trouble for such pennies.

Anyone could win tonight if they put in a good shift, and I'd be happy for any of them. There's been some utter bollocks talked about this series, but essentially it's a dozen really rather nice people working their arses off in their own free time doing something they love.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

zoooo said:


> There's an extra show on before it at 7. About last year's people.


watching it now


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Grossarama. Forgot about John's bloodied hand.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Grossarama. Forgot about John's bloodied hand.


yeah, that was awful - luckily there was a Doctor in the house


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

gawd, I hate it when they cry


----------



## wiskey (Oct 22, 2013)

han said:


> Oh you poor thing! Can you record it,  avoid spoilers, and watch it when you get home?



dervish is gutted, he's gone to a gig and doesn't know how he's going to avoid finding out who's won until after work tomorrow!


----------



## Hulot (Oct 22, 2013)

Saffy said:


> I am stupidly excited about the final but now have to go out to a PSA meeting at school.
> 
> All I want to do is put my jimjams on, watch GBBO and eat the cream doughnut which I've bought specially.



England F


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 22, 2013)

So it begins...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Suddenly Ruby's my favourite. When did that happen??
She's still annoying, but now I like her best. Weird.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

here we go


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2013)

I liked last year's lot better. 

But I still like Kimberly, and you naysayers are just wronguns.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 22, 2013)

Even Ruby's mum says 'she's never completely happy with anything' ... perpetually miserable!

I'm suddenly liking Frances more


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

Kimberly's pie is my favourite of the 3


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 22, 2013)

Enormous fthunderstorm over reading, bake off or end of the world? What a choice!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

on the basis of pie choice - which is srs bznss - Kimberly deserves to win


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck no telly!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh god, Kimberley. *shuts eyes*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh god, Kimberley. *shuts eyes*


she has had a pie disaster


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Fuck no telly!


Iplayer?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm, Ruby's does look pretty nice

Oh no, Kimberley's blown it


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh kimber


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

Kimberly in first mare shocker


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

#teamruby - she has produced a winning pie!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby's pie certainly looks the best here.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 22, 2013)

Telly back


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2013)

Go Kimberly!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

hollywood taking about 'crumb structure'


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Go Kimberly!


she has to really ace it on Pretzels to stand a chance


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2013)

She has to ace everything and someone else has to fuck up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2013)

marty21 said:


> she has to really ace it on Pretzels to stand a chance


She can do it. 

Pretzels are horrible, though. Like cardboard. 

Except soft Pretzels.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

no star baker this week?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She can do it.
> 
> Pretzels are horrible, though. Like cardboard.
> 
> Except soft Pretzels.


I REALLY want a Pretzel now


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 22, 2013)

I have decided after disliking Ruby for most of the episodes mostly because of jealousy to go for her primarily because she cooks a good vegetarian thing unlike meat loving Kimberly and her kitchen is pleasingly modest (unlike Frances's)


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Ooh, looks like Kimberley knows the pretzel shape? (I don't.)


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm warming a bit to Ruby I have to say. She seems a bit more positive, at last!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't think anyone is gonna come out of this Pretzel round smelling of roses...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am warming to Kimberly now she is the underdog after the pie disaster


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

No one's look anything like Paul's did.


----------



## Thora (Oct 22, 2013)

Surely they are Brezel?  I thought pretzels were the little crispy snacks.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

marty21 said:


> no star baker this week?


Surely the star baker will be the winner?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Surely the star baker will be the winner?


----------



## Hulot (Oct 22, 2013)

Comeback! Ben Ainslie who?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

Pretzo wars - Kimberly is triumphant!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2013)

Yey Kimberly!


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice one Kimberley.


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby might win! :-D


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 22, 2013)

I fucking hate cake pops. They're cupcakes' even twee-er cousin.


----------



## Hulot (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby! Don't use a metal whisk on those non-stick pans!


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

Is a cake pop just a ball of cake?


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

God, I didn't realise Ruby is only 21. Bless her. All is forgiven! :-D


----------



## Hulot (Oct 22, 2013)

Oi, Frances, sweet potato isn't fruit.


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

Hulot said:
			
		

> Oi, Frances, sweet potato isn't fruit.



Terrible idea isn't it!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby's cake looks like it would taste really nice, but is a bit messy.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby's cake looks shit!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

oh  noes! Ruby has overbaked!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby's cake looks like something I could do (better) She's fucked up! Hurray!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

It's not very professional looking, Ruby


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

she's crying


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2013)

I actually feel bad for her now.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

I love the bees!


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 22, 2013)

han said:


> Is a cake pop just a ball of cake?



Yeah, in the same way that a cupcake is just a small cake.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2013)

So glad I'm not all menstrual with hunger and tears.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't like the cake Frances, I think if Kimberly gets it right - she takes the title


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruby's only a child (almost) bless her! 
Cock up though, for sure.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Do they do 2nd and 3rd place too? Or just a winner?


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Ruby. 

Frances's cake looks too worthy for a wedding cake.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

Come on Kimberley!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

Kimberly's looks more wedding like


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Kimberley's coming off a bit smug. So I hope Frances wins, if Ruby doesn't.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

is it too late to join #teamKimberly ?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Why doesn't anyone ever make the rainbow cakes that you see all over Pinterest.


----------



## Thora (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought Frances' cake looked lovely.  Kimberly's is ugly, but the actual cakes sound nicest.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever make the rainbow cakes that you see all over Pinterest.



They've just made rainbow bloody picnic pies!


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 22, 2013)

Frances should win this.

Edit to add: I think GBBO won't let her win


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 22, 2013)

Can't help but feel last years finalists would smash this years.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> They've just made rainbow bloody picnic pies!


Pff, they ain't nothing on a good rainbow cake.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, the most consistent over those three rounds has been Frances


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

Right, so Ruby won the pie round, Kimberley won the pretzel round and it's hard to know who won the cake, so in essence - I have no idea.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

or #teamFrances?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmmmm


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

marty21 said:


> or #teamFrances?


I bet you support Man Utd.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 22, 2013)

reckon Kimberley should take it


----------



## clicker (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd like rubys outside with kimberleys inside....i liked rubys dragonfly and kimberleys flavours.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! 

Well deserved.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 22, 2013)

Now that's what I am talking about!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 22, 2013)

... or maybe not


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

marty21 said:


> or #teamFrances?


I switched just in time -  well done Frances!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

Oooh! Well done to her!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2013)

Why didn't I put a fucking bet on!??


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

Who came seconddddd.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2013)

Jings !


----------



## wiskey (Oct 22, 2013)

(so was that who was tweeted earlier this week??)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## clicker (Oct 22, 2013)

Wtf it was like the leaning tower of pisa with litter strewn down it....ok it looked good inside....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Who came seconddddd.



Fantastic joke opportunity spoiled by Ruby not winning


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2013)

Hooray! Frances!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

Junior Bake Off is ace. So much enthusiasm and GLEEEEE!


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Kimberley was just given a slice of humble pie  : )


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm totally going to have to watch Junior Bake Off. I've seen a few episodes before, it's really cute. And they're all still way better at baking than me.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm very pleased with that.  

When sue was asking Frances how she'd feel if she heard her name announced... and she couldn't look sue in the eye because she didn't want to cry - I'm so pleased for her.  so pleased.  

those bloody perfect canapes last week, you know?  that's master baking.

of the three wedding cakes frances' came closest to what i'd have at my wedding, from the outside.  I loved the cascade of decorations.  But kimberly's inside cakes were amazing.  a shame the outside looked like a car crash.  Who wants a fucking grey wedding cake, ffs?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Who came seconddddd.


They're all winners.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2013)

D'aw!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> or
> The bookies had Frances as the least favourite to win. But had to close the betting after she took 90% of the bets coming in.



you can't argue with the bookies.


----------



## madamv (Oct 22, 2013)

Nicely done Francis.  That wedding cake looked beautiful.  We knew she would pull off the decorative side though eh?

I warmed a little to ruby with her kindly way to Francis and her comeback to chef twatface.   

But it has to be said, no-one was a patch on last years finalists.   Looking forward to junior now


----------



## Thora (Oct 22, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I'm very pleased with that.
> 
> When sue was asking Frances how she'd feel if she heard her name announced... and she couldn't look sue in the eye because she didn't want to cry - I'm so pleased for her.  so pleased.
> 
> ...


A grey wedding cake with newspaper print rubbed all over it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm pleased Francis won


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

No spoilers


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2013)

Have to say, that was a pretty disappointing final. They all ballsed up the technical challenge, including Kimberley who won the bloody thing, and even Frances' wedding cake didn't look _that _great.

Strangely, I saw Hollybollocks struggling to make pretzels on a repeat of his 'Bread' series last week


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 22, 2013)

They filmed alternative endings


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 22, 2013)

yay francés. i wasn't expecting her to get it at all but i'm pleased she did. all the way through she's been taking on board the comments and upping her game. not just crying when she didn't come first


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

did anyone else have to google an image of a pretzel...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 22, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> They filmed alternative endings



[Mr Burns]Excellent[/Mr Burns]


----------



## Looby (Oct 22, 2013)

I was watching 20 minutes behind and bloody clicked on Facebook. Bam, there's the result. 
: ( 

I'm pleased for Frances, she was great tonight and yes her stuff is always stunning to look at.

Out of the wedding cakes, I'd have chosen Ruby's flavours but the decoration by Frances.

I think I'd have been happy for any of them to win, they were all brilliant.

I thought they were very odd choices for the final apart from the cake tbh. A fucking pretzel? That's not really a test of their baking skills, it's a test of knowledge and technique for something barely anyone bloody makes.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> did anyone else have to google an image of a pretzel...








for ref 

i think that's how i imagined it


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 22, 2013)

I really warmed to all three of them during the final. It reminded me that in earlier series we got more personal vts earlier on and maybe that's why I've felt less fond of the contestants this time. I do think that as the most original talent Frances was a very worthy winner. What a stunning wedding cake.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww I'm so happy Frances won.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> did anyone else have to google an image of a pretzel...


no but I still really want one! Haven't had one in years - never seem to see them in  London - they must be somewhere in London


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2013)

marty21 said:


> no but I still really want one! Haven't had one in years - never seem to see them in  London - they must be somewhere in London


I think Pret A Manger sell giant pretzels, but they never seem to have any left after about 10am


----------



## madamv (Oct 22, 2013)

Supermarkets sell them in the bakery section iirc...	Yeah it was an odd choice and one I think backfired on the producers or whoever organises it.  It should have shown three tremendous bakers, shining in their baking glory.  Instead it showed that they really didnt have a huge back catalogue to pick from.  

Ruby made a great pie.  I really cant recal any other bake of hers that impressed me more than the other contestants.   

I think Kimberley is like a couple of therapists I know.  Always smiling through their pain, then they forget to smile and the facade slips.	I dont take any of it as 'daggers' etc though as we all know they edit the show and its not shown exactly as its filmed.  Thats why they have to wear the same clothes two days on the trot.  Manipulation of us punters....   grrrr	   

Next week is the baking shows tue to fri I think.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 22, 2013)

I defected from Team Kimberly to Team Francis tonight from the off. She was on fire, luckily her baking wasnt.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I defected from Team Kimberly to Team Francis tonight from the off. She was on fire, luckily her baking wasnt.


you are as bad as me, we are both pathetic


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

marty21 said:


> no but I still really want one! Haven't had one in years - never seem to see them in  London - they must be somewhere in London


There's a pretzel kiosk on Victoria station next to the krispy creme doughnut stand.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 23, 2013)

I managed to not find out who won despite being surrounded by tellies and newspapers at work and watched it late last night. I genuinely had no idea who was going to win as it was so close. Really pleased for Frances who seems like a lovely person and was very popular with the other contestants.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I managed to not find out who won despite being surrounded by tellies and newspapers at work and watched it late last night. I genuinely had no idea who was going to win as it was so close. Really pleased for Frances who seems like a lovely person and was very popular with the other contestants.


I was thinking afterwards that I thought that Paul had wanted Ruby to win and Mary had wanted Kimberley. But they both stuffed up. TBH if anyone else other than Ruby had produced that amateurish cake, I think Paul would have given them a hard stare


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

Ruby and Kimberly seemed to know that the other one was going to win, during the announcement. they were both smiling and looking at her.

 Makes me think it was edited to make it look a lot closer.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Ruby and Kimberly seemed to know that the other one was going to win, during the announcement. they were both smiling and looking at her.
> 
> Makes me think it was edited to make it look a lot closer.



I thought that look was pure lust from Ruby.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I thought that look was pure lust from Ruby.


I thought that too


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/22/great-british-bake-off-ruby-dandoh

Ruby. Bad ass.


----------



## Santino (Oct 23, 2013)

marty21 said:


> is it too late to join #teamKimberly ?


You're the fucking kiss of death, marty.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/22/great-british-bake-off-ruby-dandoh
> 
> Ruby. Bad ass.


I like her more for that article than I've liked her in weeks of watching her on telly


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/22/great-british-bake-off-ruby-dandoh
> 
> Ruby. Bad ass.


I think she sums it up very well.
Even on Urban some of the comments and hatred for different contestants has been a bit dodgy.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 23, 2013)

I think i've said it before but it bears repeating- I never once saw any evidence of Hollywood leching on her (or her playing up to it) that other people have been talking about. I think people only see what they want to see


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 23, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/22/great-british-bake-off-ruby-dandoh
> 
> Ruby. Bad ass.



This has raised my opinion of her hugely.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I think i've said it before but it bears repeating- I never once saw any evidence of Hollywood leching on her (or her playing up to it) that other people have been talking about. I think people only see what they want to see


There may well be a confirmation bias, but you have to ask why people arrived at that opinion of her to start with.


----------



## Santino (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> There may well be a confirmation bias, but you have to ask why people arrived at that opinion of her to start with.


Only a possibility, but maybe because people assume anyone attractive must be cashing in on that attractiveness, and that men can't have a non-sexual reason for supporting a woman.


----------



## Hulot (Oct 23, 2013)

That is a very, very good piece by Ruby. Pity they got her name wrong in the URL, but it is the Guardian after all.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> Only a possibility, but maybe because people assume anyone attractive must be cashing in on that attractiveness, and that men can't have a non-sexual reason for supporting a woman.


Well, except that Kimberley is significantly beautiful (IMO, much prettier than Ruby) and didnt get any inference of favouritism on those grounds.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

I never understood the hatred for Ruby. She clearly was a natural, if not polished, talent and pretty impressive all round for a teenager. I never saw Paul letching on her either.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> Only a possibility, but maybe because people assume anyone attractive must be cashing in on that attractiveness, and that men can't have a non-sexual reason for supporting a woman.


Actually, that's pretty insulting to who disliked Ruby.  Are we supposed to have been jealous??


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Actually, that's pretty insulting to who disliked Ruby.  Are we supposed to have been jealous??


It's like foxy all over again


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 23, 2013)

Good article by Ruby.  

Be interesting to see if the programme changes much with the move to BBC1.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

I think the main reason people didn't like Ruby was they found her whiny and irritating. But she's only 21. You lot would have hated me at 21, I was a much more annoying person and without the baking skills and the first for philosophy.


----------



## Santino (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Actually, that's pretty insulting to who disliked Ruby.  Are we supposed to have been jealous??


 
You asked this question:


spanglechick said:


> There may well be a confirmation bias, but you have to ask why people arrived at that opinion of her to start with.


and I posted a possible answer, because you have to admit it is not unknown for people to level accusations of favouritism based on flirting/sexual attraction. I accused no one directly because I haven't been following the thread (or the internet in general) closely enough. I think it's as likely that my (hypothetical) explanation would apply to men as women, it isn't about jealousy. And personally I don't find Ruby that attractive, but I see how she fits a kind of stereotype of cheek-boney prettiness.

An alternative - that the reason why people arrived at 'that opinion of her' is because she was flirting with Holywood - is a bit 'no smoke without fire' for me personally.


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2013)

mrsfran said:
			
		

> This has raised my opinion of her hugely.



Me too. 
I must confess, I felt her negativity irritating, but I feel much more sympathetic to her after reading that. 
My partner is of the opinion that she got a particularly hard time simply because she's a beautiful woman.


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2013)

But as Spanglechick says, Kimberley is attractive too and didn't get any criticism. 

No smoke without fire. However, Ruby is only 21, so perhaps her insecure moody teenager qualities should be forgiven.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

han said:


> My partner is of the opinion that she got a particularly hard time simply because she's a beautiful woman.


Aye. When I read negative comments about her, I often asked myself if people would have been so negative if she was more susan boyle than exmodel.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

han said:


> But as Spanglechick says, Kimberley is attractive too and didn't get any criticism.
> 
> No smoke without fire. However, Ruby is only 21, so perhaps her insecure moody teenager qualities should be forgiven.



But Kimberley did get criticism too. Reality tv is a very harsh medium in terms of what people feel they can judge about others, supported by the makers of the programmes themselves of course.


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2013)

Did she? 

You're right. And men never get demonised in the way women do on these sorts of programmes - fact.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 23, 2013)

Pretty much everyone cries on the GBBO, but Raymond Blanc commented on "womens' tears".


----------



## cesare (Oct 23, 2013)

It could be as simple as Ruby's traits being annoying, and not gender related. If a man were expressing himself in the same way through the series, I would have found it just as annoying.

On the youth thing. While I've got some sympathy for the point of view that people mature quite a bit coming out of their teens and into their early twenties, there are many people who have already the responsibilities of bringing up their own kids by that age. It might be a factor, but I don't think that "it's because of her youth" is constructive in forming opinions about traits.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

Lack of confidence is quite a common thing in your late teens early twenties. So I think that is relevant. Don't think that's negated by some people having different circumstances that have caused them to have to grow up quicker.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> There may well be a confirmation bias, but you have to ask why people arrived at that opinion of her to start with.



I think part of it might be the unfortunate reputation Paul Hollywood has acquired since the 2012 series as a bit of a cad and bounder.

I agree that Kimberley is more attractive (to my mind, at least), but she also has charisma which Ruby is perhaps a lacking in, and which makes people incline more positively towards her.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

For me, it went like this.  

First episode: Ruby being tearful and drippy - not my favourite characteristics, and I hang around all day with ppl significantly younger than 21.  

Quite early on, by a rational analysis of judges' comments, Kimberly had looked a shoo-in for star baker, but it went to ruby (I think it was the week of her messy-looking white chocolate peacock).  Lots of us posted afterwards in indignation.  

Several times over the series (most notably the hideous potting shed which got nothing but praise) Ruby seemed to miss out in the traditional Hollywood savaging when her bakes were bad, which admittedly they mostly weren't.  But he seemed to be going softer on her.   He might not have fancied her - he might have felt protective towards her or worried that she'd start crying again, but he seemed to be pulling his punches. 

Which leads me to the repeated "oh it's a disaster", "oh I don't know what I'm doing" "oh look, it turned out excellently" thing she did, which more than anything else made me completely insanely angry.  It's a personal bugbear, false modesty.  She may not have been manipulative, but it's an annoying characteristic, and one she's plenty old enough to have trained herself out of, IME.


----------



## cesare (Oct 23, 2013)

Ruby said:
			
		

> I've served every bake with a side of self-deprecation as anything more than total meekness may be mistaken for the sort of confidence that other bakers have been lambasted for.



^ it was this deliberate "side of self-deprecation" (the false modesty stuff) that was what I found annoying. I'm quite glad she's explained that she did it deliberately, tbh.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 23, 2013)

It was very obvious that it was deliberate, thus false modesty, which as spanglechick has said is annoying.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/22/great-british-bake-off-ruby-dandoh
> 
> Ruby. Bad ass.


Very good piece indeed. I never realized there were so many h8rs for the show. Weird people.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

I think it's misogynist when women can't say they don't like another woman without being accused of jealousy. It feels like we're judged on how we look to such an extent that it's absolutely inconceivable we don't apply that as a default lens when it comes to other women.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think anyone thought Ruby was remotely flirting with Paul, did they? Just that Paul was dribbling over her a bit, if anything. 
But even that probably only came into peoples' heads because of what he's done in his personal life recently.


----------



## cesare (Oct 23, 2013)

susie12 said:


> It was very obvious that it was deliberate, thus false modesty, which as spanglechick has said is annoying.


Well I initially thought it was deliberate. Then I thought maybe it's lack of confidence etc and I'm being mean. But now she's explained that it was deliberate, at least I can still feel it was annoying without getting myself tied up in knots feeling guilty in case it wasn't deliberate


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I don't think anyone thought Ruby was remotely flirting with Paul, did they? Just that Paul was dribbling over her a bit, if anything.
> But even that probably only came into peoples' heads because of what he's done in his personal life recently.



I do think Hollybollocks has been picked up on stuff like that this year because of his shenanigans and no, I don't think she was flirting with him.  There were times when it looked like he was giving her sexytime eyes but I can't remember if I've thought that in previous years with other young, pretty bakers. 

I think that's a great article. As we've said before, for most of us this is panto. We all like to have a 'villain' to boo at and I'm as guilty of that as anyone but clearly some go much further.

Plus, even though Ruby has said it was easier to be self-deprecating than be attacked for being too confident, I think that's very much her default anyway. Her mum said that and when she was on radio 1 yesterday she said she was surprised how calm she came across at times as she found the whole thing massively stressful. 

Raymond Blanc is a fucking cock end.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

I also think that Ruby has a point about Kimberley and her self-confidence being denigrated. It happened on this very thread and I kept meaning to post how inconsistent it is to decry Rub for being too modest and Kimberley for being too cocky at the same time.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2013)

I only found Kimberley smug in the final episode. But only for a second. Pretty much everyone in Bake Off is always lovely.
It's cakes!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2013)

I watched the 2012 revisited last night and caught up on the final tonight.  

Final wise I think it was the right result, but I completely agree with what others have said about the standard last year being much higher.  

Watching the 2012 one made me remember who much I adored Sarah Jane and Katherine.  I found it funny how Katherine said she and her family watch the series back quite regularly.  If I was ever on TV I'm not sure I could stand to watch myself back more than once about 30 years after the event!!!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 23, 2013)

I was on 15-1 years back, I was knocked out in the second round. I have it on video but have never watched it again.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 23, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Final wise I think it was the right result, but I completely agree with what others have said about the standard last year being much higher.



I think Frances might have just about stayed with them, I'm not at all sure about the others - the top 5 or so from last year were all really quite good.

Tbh I didn't think the final this year was all that much of a challenge either. Shortcrust pastry - OK, that's the first pastry you learn at school pretty much isn't it. And cakes that involved sponges - again, pretty much the first thing you learn at school. A bit meh really - didn't they have to make shed loads of bread and sandwiches and so on in the past as well?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 23, 2013)

Kimberley is far more attractive than Ruby anyway - and Paul Hollywood a couple of weeks ago that she was more his type than Ruby. 

I say fairplay to all three they deserved to get to the final and the one who won clearly deserved that as well.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 23, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I also think that Ruby has a point about Kimberley and her self-confidence being denigrated. It happened on this very thread and I kept meaning to post how inconsistent it is to decry Rub for being too modest and Kimberley for being too cocky at the same time.


Is it inconsistent? Smugness and false modesty can both be independently irritating character traits.


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

just watched the final  pretty tricky stuff when you dont have loads of other people to copy  wtf shape is a pretzel! they sell em at clapham junction the bridge too 

the Ruby stuff is odd - you know those 'anonymised' assessment bits when they show all the looks and the glares and the sneers, no-one seems to be applying that logic to the Ruby/Paul situation 

Kimberley and Ruby's wedding cakes though  it didnt look very pretty at all *tears of teh bride*


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> First episode: Ruby being tearful and drippy - not my favourite characteristics, and I hang around all day with ppl significantly younger than 21.



on a personal basis im interested in this false modesty thing, i think false modesty is a totally different thing to lack of confidence in ones self. as an onlooker how do you differentiate the two?


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> on a personal basis im interested in this false modesty thing, i think false modesty is a totally different thing to lack of confidence in ones self. as an onlooker how do you differentiate the two?



You can't really, this is why I've recently felt a bit uncomfortable about judging Ruby. I think it's a bit of both. 

I've been guilty of it in the past. 
Admitting you think you're good at something or you've done well is an invitation for someone to knock you down again. 

Sometimes it's easier to expect the worst and expect negative feedback. Doesn't mean it's healthy but it's perfectly natural. Most don't have to do it on telly though. 

One criticism has been that if she was lacking confidence she wouldn't have applied for bake off.

Completely different show but what about the contestants on X factor that suffer terrible nerves and have a crisis of confidence. It happens.

Now, no-one is going to apply to bake off unless they think they're good but I bet there were shitloads that did apply but were crap. 

You can be confident baking at home, doing what you like and enjoy with no pressure. That's massively different to the pressure of cameras, competition, unknown tasks. 

Plus, because of her age and that of other younger contestants, they haven't made half the things Christine etc will have done. Bezzer does have a tendency to choose some quite old fashioned stuff for technicals I think. 

Kimberley and Ruby both said early on that decoration really wasn't their thing. Kimberley did that great toadstool and improved a lot but they didn't have the flair of Frances. 

So for Ruby, I think a lot of her nerves came from trying to make things look pretty. She admitted as much this week when she realised she was making the same pie as Frances. 

Anyway, I've massively rambled on here but I feel bad for being a bit mean about Ruby and Kimberley. I've felt uncomfortable for a few weeks and that article gave me a bit of a jolt really.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> on a personal basis im interested in this false modesty thing, i think false modesty is a totally different thing to lack of confidence in ones self. as an onlooker how do you differentiate the two?


How do people distinguish authenticity from falseness in real life? Instinct, experience, prejudice...


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 23, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I also think that Ruby has a point about Kimberley and her self-confidence being denigrated. It happened on this very thread and I kept meaning to post how inconsistent it is to decry Rub for being too modest and Kimberley for being too cocky at the same time.



I don't think it's fair to (rightfully imho) point out how women are never allowed to criticise each other without it being an anti-feminist statement and then to criticise women for doing just that! Fwiw, Ruby never annoyed me, I thought she was a very typical 21 year old in quite a pressured situation - or maybe just me at 21! I didn't much like Kimberley - moments like when she cheerily walked away from Glen in complete disaster having encouraged him to turn out the cakes pushed over, for me, from refreshing self-assurance to annoying over-competitiveness. Even so, I was won over by her extremely genuine and infectious enthusiasm by the end.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I do think Hollybollocks has been picked up on stuff like that this year because of his shenanigans


what shenanigans ? I clearly ought to know this.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

It just felt inconsistent to criticise for polar opposite characteristics (can't win!) but fair comment


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 23, 2013)

I was surprised to see Francis take it, notwithstanding that she obviously had the best of it in the very last round....final could have been Ruby, Kimberley and any one of about 4 others. Shame they both blew it at the last, they were a country mile ahead of her over all.

I found Ruby simultaneously hilarious and annoying, but I think the lack of confidence thing was genuine (speaking as someone who lacks confidence).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> on a personal basis im interested in this false modesty thing, i think false modesty is a totally different thing to lack of confidence in ones self. as an onlooker how do you differentiate the two?


I'd put it down to repetition. A lack of confidence usually dissipates with success, but with Ruby she was pulling the same gimmicks all the way to the final.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> on a personal basis im interested in this false modesty thing, i think false modesty is a totally different thing to lack of confidence in ones self. as an onlooker how do you differentiate the two?


if experience bears you out time and again as being one of the best at what you do, and you still claim to be shit, that's false modesty.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 23, 2013)

Lack of confidence can be a constant companion too though, regardless of success.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Gavin Bl said:


> Lack of confidence can be a constant companion too though, regardless of success.


vocalising it is a choice, though.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

wiskey said:


> what shenanigans ? I clearly ought to know this.


He has ditched his wife for a strumpet (or some other pastry). He's been married for donkey's years. Although I would be very surprised if he hadn't dipped his wick elsewhere before now - he has that look about him


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> vocalising it is a choice, though.


 
mm, fair point.....  internal chatterbox rubbishing you, vs endless appeals for validation by saying you're rubbish...


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

I think I get a bit wound up by the criticism of Ruby for lacking confidence/false modesty


spanglechick said:


> if experience bears you out time and again as being one of the best at what you do, and you still claim to be shit, that's false modesty.


Even if the person concerned personally puts no faith in the 'experience that puts you best'? this is personal for me, im very cry-y and easily write praise off in light of critisicm (apparently often given in tandem on GBBO). I dont doubt that it is annoying or that people interpret it to be disingenuous but why could it not be genuine lack of faith in ones self?


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> vocalising it is a choice, though.


not if youre put in a sitaution where you cant avoid saying something?

I could easily say nowt at my appraisal at work but I dont think i could stop my brain thinking and that showing on my face  sorry im gooing on about this but it is all about memememe  could Ruby say nowt when asked on TV about her food?  could Frances say anything when Mel was talking to her in the final?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> I think I get a bit wound up by the criticism of Ruby for lacking confidence/false modesty
> 
> Even if the person concerned personally puts no faith in the 'experience that puts you best'? this is personal for me, im very cry-y and easily write praise off in light of critisicm (apparently often given in tandem on GBBO). I dont doubt that it is annoying or that people interpret it to be disingenuous but why could it not be genuine lack of faith in ones self?


because she was master baker three times, which is almost unheard of.  it's like, if you always get grade As (or, indeed, firsts) in your exams and you still think you're shit, well i'm sorry but get a fucking grip because you're empirically, demonstrably, not shit.  she obviously gets something out of saying that stuff - it is a choice.  and presumably she chooses to o it because the benefits, whatever they may be, but presumably including complements and sympathy, outweigh for her the irritation of other people who find that behaviour infuriating.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> not if youre put in a sitaution where you cant avoid saying something?
> 
> I could easily say nowt at my appraisal at work but I dont think i could stop my brain thinking and that showing on my face  sorry im gooing on about this but it is all about memememe  could Ruby say nowt when asked on TV about her food?  could Frances say anything when Mel was talking to her in the final?


she could say, I don't know, I think it could be ok.  I may have under-prepared but i reckon the flavours will work together because otherwise i wouldn't have chosen them.  That would all be more honest.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 23, 2013)

But surely there has to come a point where you need to have a dialogue with yourself and consider that maybe all these people saying positive things aren't talking out of their arse. 

Practically every single bake of hers was 'oh its a disaster' and some of them were tbf.  But clearly they were not all disasters because she made it to the final. 

I suppose I am interested what goes on inside somebody's head when they manage a great achievement but still consistently maintain they are rubbish in that area.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 23, 2013)

It can be very hard, particularly when younger, to resist the voice in your head shouting 'Fraud - they'll find out' regardless of how well you do - if you are cut that way. The desire to apologise for yourself can be overwhelming even when you know its going to annoy people.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

If you're achieving significantly better than your peers and still saying 'oh I'm RUBBISH' then you're basically saying your peers' efforts are totally fucking worthless. So it's actually really rude and unkind to other people (if you're star baker/getting straight As/firsts). If you're not, then that's different


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> vocalising it is a choice, though.



I'm not sure we can expect to dictate whether people vocalise their insecurities. 

Whilst I'm sure this isn't what you meant, should people then suppress negative feelings and not share them full stop?


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2013)

trashpony said:


> He has ditched his wife for a strumpet (or some other pastry). He's been married for donkey's years. Although I would be very surprised if he hadn't dipped his wick elsewhere before now - he has that look about him



I hear he's now back with his wife. The other woman was the presenter of bake off US

wiskey, sorry I can't multiquote on my phone.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm sure I read somewhere that Ruby only started baking a month before she applied to the show, or something? 

Someone will now tell me that she's been baking all her life and they said so in her video montage thingy. But I really think I've read that somewhere.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I'm not sure we can expect to dictate whether people vocalise their insecurities.
> 
> Whilst I'm sure this isn't what you meant, should people then suppress negative feelings and not share them full stop?


i think we all have to accept that what we choose to say will directly influence the opinions people have of us.  

we all self censor.  I don't tell my boss what a toxic cunt she is. I don't phone up parents and ask them why the fuck they don't value their kids enough to come to any parents' evenings / phone conferences ever. I don't take the iss out of the kids at school when they've put on so much mascara their eyelashes look like false widow spiders...  I  make a choice not to vocalise my feelings all day long, as does almost everyone.  

as does ruby, most of the time, I'm sure.  She's 21, not 2. But she chooses to say these particular feelings out loud for a reason.


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2013)

Actually, I'm with Callie and feel really uncomfortable about all this criticism of her.

My confidence has been crushed recently at work and whilst I'm not going on about it* there's not much people can say to boost me at the moment. Maybe I just need to get over myself eh. 
*I'm not being interviewed on telly in a high stress situation though.

I like baking and bunting and the pretty kitchens so I think I'll step out of this thread til we're talking Victoria sponges again. : )


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> But surely there has to come a point where you need to have a dialogue with yourself and consider that maybe all these people saying positive things aren't talking out of their arse.
> 
> Practically every single bake of hers was 'oh its a disaster' and some of them were tbf.  But clearly they were not all disasters because she made it to the final.
> 
> I suppose I am interested what goes on inside somebody's head when they manage a great achievement but still consistently maintain they are rubbish in that area


 let me cook for you 


trashpony said:


> If you're achieving significantly better than your peers and still saying 'oh I'm RUBBISH' then you're basically saying your peers' efforts are totally fucking worthless. So it's actually really rude and unkind to other people (if you're star baker/getting straight As/firsts). If you're not, then that's different


 really? really really? you have no faith in your own ability therefore you are dismissing other peoples stengths by dismissing your own whne you win something when you have no real understanding of why - XYZ should have won because of ABC, not me?




Gavin Bl said:


> It can be very hard, particularly when younger, to resist the voice in your head shouting 'Fraud - they'll find out' regardless of how well you do - if you are cut that way. The desire to apologise for yourself can be overwhelming even when you know its going to annoy people.



Im not sure young has anything to do with it! maybe it is learned process to accept compliments/praise/stuff 'if you are cut that way' doesnt have much to do with age. spanglechick  do your students stop that behaviour when they reach 18? 20? 30?!


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> as does ruby, most of the time, I'm sure.  She's 21, not 2. But she chooses to say these particular feelings out loud for a reason.



I know I said I was bogging off but last point. 
: D

If you are worried you're going to be criticised, it's very tempting to get in there first. If you vocalise something-I'm stupid, I'm ugly, I'm fat, I'm weak-then you've pre-empted the expected attack even if that attack never comes.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> Im not sure young has anything to do with it! maybe it is learned process to accept compliments/praise/stuff 'if you are cut that way' doesnt have much to do with age. spanglechick  do your students stop that behaviour when they reach 18? 20? 30?!


 
Just that age and experience can take the edge off the worst of it....spanglechicks and others comments do make me want to watch it again, to see if I see her in a new light though!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> let me cook for you
> really? really really? you have no faith in your own ability therefore you are dismissing other peoples stengths by dismissing your own whne you win something when you have no real understanding of why - XYZ should have won because of ABC, not me?
> 
> 
> ...


we explicitly teach the students to be able to accurately evaluate their own attainment anyway, so if someone i teach was saying that they were rubbish while hitting all the success criteria, they'd need extra help to undertsnad the success criteria.  They should certainly be able to do that by about 14.  If they did understand the success criteria but still kept saying that they were shit, they'd be losing marks for having poor evaluation skills.  But self-evaluation is an intrinsic part of my subject.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> we explicitly teach the students to be able to accurately evaluate their own attainment anyway, so if someone i teach was saying that they were rubbish while hitting all the success criteria, they'd need extra help to undertsnad the success criteria.  They should certainly be able to do that by about 14.  If they did understand the success criteria but still kept saying that they were shit, they'd be losing marks for having poor evaluation skills.  But self-evaluation is an intrinsic part of my subject.



Wouldn't it just highlight a massive lack of self confidence? Resiliance is something that takes many of us years to learn, if we ever manage it at all.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Wouldn't it just highlight a massive lack of self confidence? Resiliance is something that takes many of us years to learn, if we ever manage it at all.


people with lower confidence would have to work harder at that skill, sure... but my experience is that with help all kids can accurately self assess (to within certain margins of accuracy, at least). even kids with all kinds of SEN including BESD etc...


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> people with lower confidence would have to work harder at that skill, sure... but my experience is that with help all kids can accurately self assess (to within certain margins of accuracy, at least). even kids with all kinds of SEN including BESD etc...



I'm still not sure that equates to ultimately lifting self-confidence. I can assess some of the work I do/have done as good and I still fight feelings of being shit overall. Small achievements are not always recognised in those with low self esteem or have the impact you would expect them to have. 

Ultimately I think Ruby will be ok as she is functioning highly in the world but I do think she needs to be more in the world having good experiences to really make this concrete in herself.


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Wouldn't it just highlight a massive lack of self confidence? Resiliance is something that takes many of us years to learn, if we ever manage it at all.



words - you have them 

false modesty implies a purposeful deception or misleading, you KNOW what you are doing with the intent of getting a sympathetic vote. rather than being unable to acknowledge that you can do things well if not perfect.

i still stand by the idea that maybe Ruby has been misrepresented by the medium of TV to push this persona - but that is not to say that she does not exhibit some qualities *evil glare in your direction*

same for any of the contestants tbh


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I'm still not sure that equates to ultimately lifting self-confidence. I can assess some of the work I do/have done as good and I still fight feelings of being shit overall. Small achievements are not always recognised in those with low self esteem or have the impact you would expect them to have.
> 
> Ultimately I think Ruby will be ok as she is functioning highly in the world but I do think she needs to be more in the world having good experiences to really make this concrete in herself.



sadly on a non bake off tip noone is going to make you feel good about what you do or how you do it without you yourself backing that up, you have to be open to it - this is something we can learn through the medium of CAKE. IM NOT EVEN JOKING


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I'm still not sure that equates to ultimately lifting self-confidence. I can assess some of the work I do/have done as good and I still fight feelings of being shit overall. Small achievements are not always recognised in those with low self esteem or have the impact you would expect them to have.
> 
> Ultimately I think Ruby will be ok as she is functioning highly in the world but I do think she needs to be more in the world having good experiences to really make this concrete in herself.


oh absolutely. underlying personality traits may not change, but what we can do is take control of the message we send out to the world, and my belief is that someone who's gone through gcses, AS levels, A2 levels, a couple of years of modelling, and the first year of a university course has had most of the opportunities they'll have in their life as a whole to take control of the message they send to the world.


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

trashpony said:


> He has ditched his wife for a strumpet (or some other pastry). He's been married for donkey's years. Although I would be very surprised if he hadn't dipped his wick elsewhere before now - he has that look about him


missed this. woah. 

'he has that look about him'
is it a joke?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> words - you have them
> 
> false modesty implies a purposeful deception or misleading, you KNOW what you are doing with the intent of getting a sympathetic vote. rather than being unable to acknowledge that you can do things well if not perfect.
> 
> ...


Think you're over complicating this. Firstly, to be irritating on a personal level the clash between high quality and continual self-deprecation is enough.  Secondly, tv like gbbo is inherently personality driven (none of them are any better than gifted amateurs), so it's a bit weird to then complain when people judge your personality.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> oh absolutely. underlying personality traits may not change, but what we can do is take control of the message we send out to the world, and my belief is that someone who's gone through gcses, AS levels, A2 levels, a couple of years of modelling, and the first year of a university course has had most of the opportunities they'll have in their life as a whole to take control of the message they send to the world.



I went through all of those things, bar the modelling career which is something imo that tends to exacerbate insecurities, successfully and still felt like I was worthless. I don't think you can put a point on when a person is able to take control of this in themselves. It's so individual. Personally I felt the world shift for me at 27 but it took leaving home, leaving my country and culture and meeting a lot of different people and a lot of out of the ordinary experiences to get there. And i still wouldn't call myself totally in control of the message I send out to people but at 21 I think I had no concept of what message I was sending out.

My last words on Ruby. I liked all the contestants despite thinking they weren't the best bakers compared to other years. Frances was so creative, what's not to love. Kimberley was so confident, amazing. With Ruby I barely noticed the annoying stuff, I just thought if she was my daughter or student I'd be so proud.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

It seems entirely perverse to put yourself up for national criticism when you have such poor self-esteem that you constantly reject any praise as being worthless. I'd actually argue that it's irresponsible of the programme makers to put forward someone with such a fragile ego as a contender. So maybe they fucked up big time. 

And then I read that article which, unless it was penned by someone else, suggests that her ego is quite alright thanks. Which only leads me to conclude that it was all a bit of an act which she as much admits. 

And that's fine - no one has to be themselves if they're on a reality show.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Which only leads me to conclude that it was all a bit of an act which she as much admits.



I seem to have missed that bit in the article, which I only skim read. But I do agree that she is a really competent person in many respects and will be just fine.


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Think you're over complicating this.


 for sure because its resonating with something personal to me, especially the age bit  



> Firstly, to be irritating on a personal level the clash between high quality and continual self-deprecation is enough.


 im guessing but dont know for sure its the same thing for spanglechick, youre both teachers? i wonder if your are of a similar personality type? My boss probably is the same as you and has low tolerance for such things 





> Secondly, tv like gbbo is inherently personality driven (none of them are any better than gifted amateurs), so it's a bit weird to then complain when people judge your personality.


 Im not complaining as such, im trying to point out that any annoying characteristics are exacerbated and misrepresented in any media format. if that wasnt done it'd probably make shite viewing and for the most part people here acknowledge thats how TV works

Ive just picked up on attitudes that feel relevant to me and fit with things i worry about (false modesty, manipulation, playing to the crowd, trying to garner sympathy blah blah blah, knowingly behaving in a way that will change peoples perception of you...stuff)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 23, 2013)

Blimey, WEIRD thread


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Blimey, WEIRD thread


i got skillz


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Blimey, WEIRD thread


CAKE! i could eat any of those picnic pies nownownow


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 24, 2013)

Strange thread indeed!
Good final, anyone could have been the winner. Clearly though it's been mostly about Ruby (with a brief Kimberley detour) this year - once every couple of years a female reality tv or news figure catches the public imagination and acts as a lightning rod for a lot of really odd psychological burn-the-witchery.

The Guardian article was pretty good, but I missed the bit where she said it was all an act. It read to me like a reasonable explanation of why someone would behave that way under those circumstances. Hell, I'm a chef & it rung true to me. After 20 years of baking you may be pretty damn sure your loaf or terrine or whatever is going to be fine, but in the first few years you really have no idea. Sometimes stuff happens for no reason. If you're a perfectionist that hurts. You will look like a fool, sometimes in front of many people who have seen you working hard & pouring yourself into the task. I can see why she was critical of almost every one of her bakes - because good as many of them were, none of them looked or tasted exactly as they should. Apart from the last one of course (the vegetarian pie), which was actually about as close to perfection as you could get, and which she just looked really rather happy about.

That's probably enough about GBBO for now, just my ha'pennyworth on the matter. I'm sure the contestents are all happy enough without the internet deciding who's prettier than who (are you kidding me?).
Oh, and if anyone has withdrawal symptoms they could do worse than to torrent the US version, which is an interesting culture clash to put it mildly (and better than expected).


----------



## gabi (Oct 24, 2013)

Only caught the last episode - are people actually suggesting the young one only got through because she's beautiful? fucking hell... i could never bake like that! off to read the gruniad story.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2013)

trashpony said:
			
		

> He has ditched his wife for a strumpet (or some other pastry). He's been married for donkey's years. Although I would be very surprised if he hadn't dipped his wick elsewhere before now - he has that look about him



What a cock! I've never liked him, he seems like a creep.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2013)

trashpony said:
			
		

> If you're achieving significantly better than your peers and still saying 'oh I'm RUBBISH' then you're basically saying your peers' efforts are totally fucking worthless. So it's actually really rude and unkind to other people (if you're star baker/getting straight As/firsts). If you're not, then that's different



Very good point.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2013)

gabi said:
			
		

> Only caught the last episode - are people actually suggesting the young one only got through because she's beautiful? fucking hell... i could never bake like that! off to read the gruniad story.



Not at all! Just discussing why Ruby got so vilified in the press and online. No-one is denying she's an extremely talented baker. That's the point really. Her self-depreciation was all a bit much, and irritating. 

I think there's a bit of a discussion as to whether she got vilified because she's beautiful, or whether she was vilified because she's basically very negative and her modesty is false. The opinions seem to be veering towards the latter! Certainly, when she was consistently baking better than other people but still putting herself down as 'crap', that's going to irritate other bakers and viewers too. It's not very considerate.


----------



## gabi (Oct 24, 2013)

Apparently, according the to the DM  She spent the evening of the final in her local getting smashed and tweeting. She sounds a decent sort to me..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-drowns-sorrows-pub-crawl-tweeting-final.html

Baking. Who knew it could be so controversial...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2013)

I didn't like ruby, in a panto villain way... But now I feel like it's boxing day and the panto is over and roll on next year and whoever plays the baddie. 

It's only a show about cake


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2013)

wiskey said:
			
		

> I didn't like ruby, in a panto villain way... But now I feel like it's boxing day and the panto is over and roll on next year and whoever plays the baddie.
> 
> It's only a show about cake



It's Urban, we've got to analyse everything to death!


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2013)

I like the panto villain analogy


----------



## Epico (Oct 24, 2013)

han said:


> I like the panto villain analogy



Oh no you don't.


----------



## gosub (Oct 24, 2013)

Gavin Bl said:


> Lack of confidence can be a constant companion too though, regardless of success.




doesn't fit with the Paul wasn't sure x ingredient would work, so I'm putting even more in


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2013)

I've read Ruby's piece, and it was very eloquent.  I understand that it must be very hard for her to hear all these personal criticisms of her.  However, I do think that if she didn't expect them, then the programme makers have failed in their duty to explain the nature of reality television to participants.

We, the viewers, can't taste the participants’ cakes. Nor can we really see the quality of the bake, since even our visual appreciation is filtered through the medium of television and – more importantly – through the editors’ choices of how each bake is presented. The same is true of dancing shows and all the rest.

Instead, what we are presented with are versions of each participant's personality. These are edited in order to tell a compelling story that we will follow week after week.  Participants may understandably dislike the way they are portrayed, but if a compelling story were not told, then viewers simply wouldn't watch.  Yes, we like the cakes, but a series of shots of cakes would not keep us tuning in week after week.

Impressed as we may be by shots of cakes, what we latch onto is the personalities.  Their ups and downs, their character traits, their learning curve.  We cheer their successes, and we keep our fingers crossed that their failures and set-backs don’t see our favourites cast out.

Ruby was presented as a whiny and irritating negative moaner. That may only be one side of her personality, but it is the side we were presented with. I find those characteristics irritating and unattractive in anyone, no matter their age, gender, race or class. I’m sure I’m not alone in that, and I’m sure the programme makers knew that only too well when they selected all those scenes of Ruby whining and moaning and being negative.  We were invited to boo, and we did.  I’m very sure that’s hard for the real Ruby to take – we were booing Ruby, not her cakes – but it is up to the programme makers to warn participants that this is what they are getting themselves into.

My favourite was Kimberley. Others on this thread disliked her, but I found her understatedly positive, smiley personality and quiet confidence attractive. I generally find those attractive qualities. She was one of my favourites from very early on, and certainly my main favourite after Howard left.

And that’s the point.  In order for there to be drama, we need to have portraits of characters, people we can invest in.  People we hope do well. And, sometimes, people who annoy us. People we hope don’t do well at the expense of our favourites.

It is therefore not fair to suggest that judging people on their personalities is necessarily based on misogyny. It isn’t; it’s the main point of a reality show. Certainly, some people are misogynist, and their misogyny will play a part in their likes and dislikes. But nobody vets the viewers of TV shows. When you take part in this show, not only are your cakes judged by Paul and Mary, but your antics are judged by the public.  Some of whom are dicks.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2013)

han said:


> What a cock! I've never liked him, he seems like a creep.


 he is also not very tall - he passed by me once at Kings X tube - I towered over him and I'm not that tall (5 ft 10)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 24, 2013)

Callie said:


> for sure because its resonating with something personal to me, especially the age bit
> 
> im guessing but dont know for sure its the same thing for spanglechick, youre both teachers? i wonder if your are of a similar personality type? My boss probably is the same as you and has low tolerance for such things  Im not complaining as such, im trying to point out that any annoying characteristics are exacerbated and misrepresented in any media format. if that wasnt done it'd probably make shite viewing and for the most part people here acknowledge thats how TV works



I'd say the irritation dates to being a student rather than a teacher. In fact, as a teacher I'd say self-deprecation usually causes the opposite response in me (ie. reassurance, additional assistance etc.) 



> Ive just picked up on attitudes that feel relevant to me and fit with things i worry about (false modesty, manipulation, playing to the crowd, trying to garner sympathy blah blah blah, knowingly behaving in a way that will change peoples perception of you...stuff)


We all knowingly behave in ways that mould people's perceptions of us. Some forms of doing that are irritating.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 24, 2013)

wiskey said:


> It's only a show about cake



To paraphrase, some people think cake is a matter of life and death, I'm disappointed with that attitude. It's much more important than that. 

Going for the massive football/baking crossover there


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah but at the end of the day it's a bake with two layers and I'm sure they gave it hundreds and thousands percent etc


----------



## Kctracy (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi there i know this may seen like a completely weird and random bake off question but I am decorating my kitchen like the GBBO and I cannot find the colour of the paint used in the show if anyone has any ideas I would be truly grateful. Thank you


----------



## gosub (Jan 28, 2014)

Kctracy said:


> Hi there i know this may seen like a completely weird and random bake off question but I am decorating my kitchen like the GBBO and I cannot find the colour of the paint used in the show if anyone has any ideas I would be truly grateful. Thank you



would guess http://www.dulux.co.uk/colour/duck_egg_blue


----------



## Santino (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome first post.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2014)

1st episode tonight. Really hope that bloke in the specs goes next.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

I've always wanted my kitchen to a be a tent.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 6, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> 1st episode tonight. Really hope that bloke in the specs goes next.



The wacky one?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> 1st episode tonight. Really hope that bloke in the specs goes next.


Current thread


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> The wacky one?


In the ker-azy shirt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Current thread


wtf is this GBBO rubbish?.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2014)

Jordan, he's a baking revolutionary apparently.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 6, 2014)

I still really miss the last series because it had some great characters in it.  

None of this lot seem that exciting....


----------



## susie12 (Aug 6, 2014)

Crying in the first round is very bad form.  Jordan and his hair flicking is tedious already. I really like Martha and the builder chap.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2014)

Being at work i only caught glimpses. Somone wirh a homemade guilotine for chopping the tops of cup cakes and a bloke with 36 pipettes...i want to see stuff i can relate to and might try myself...and whats this about bake ofs little brother, goodness they are milking it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 7, 2014)

As nobody has realised Sue Perkins presence is always irrelevant, irritating and unnecessary, could she for once dress in clothes she hasn't nicked off a tramp? Is there any chance she might stop trying desperately hard to be funny?


----------



## susie12 (Aug 7, 2014)

She's not as bad as Mel imo.  She has to be the most irritating person in the world
That 4o'clock show she does on radio 4ex sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 7, 2014)

susie12 said:


> That 4o'clock show she does on radio 4ex sets my teeth on edge.


Never listened to that so I can't comment. But on bake off she seems to be more in the background than Perkins. The way Perkins says "bake" at the end of ready-steady is the most irritating of all. Every time she has to put a new more irritating inflection on it. I assume she thinks this is funny. 

In the same way she thinks appearing on national tv looking like she's been on the piss all night makes her look nonchalant and cool


----------



## susie12 (Aug 8, 2014)

The pair of them are a pita.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 8, 2014)

I love Mel and Sue.


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I love Mel and Sue.


Me too


----------



## susie12 (Aug 8, 2014)

Lots of people do and tbf I don't mind Sue so much but Mel does this awful whispery thing with her voice that just drives me nuts.  They're not evil though.


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

Closed this one to follow suit of a thread per series. Will also rename the other from GBBO


----------

